# Cycle day 3 and 1st time clomid user!!!



## Mishy30

Hi all

On cycle day 3 and have taken my first clomid tablet :) I'm on days 3-7 and upping the ante this cycle with OPK's, Preseed and a whole lotta :sex::sex: hehe

Read a lot of success stories on here and hoping to join ranks soon :)

Anyone else taking clomid for the first time? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?

Here's to :bfp: for us all!!!


----------



## piya

Mishy30 said:


> Hi all
> 
> On cycle day 3 and have taken my first clomid tablet :) I'm on days 3-7 and upping the ante this cycle with OPK's, Preseed and a whole lotta :sex::sex: hehe
> 
> Read a lot of success stories on here and hoping to join ranks soon :)
> 
> Anyone else taking clomid for the first time? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?
> 
> Here's to :bfp: for us all!!!

hi,
I am also taking clomid from cycle day 2-6,, today is cycle day 3rd.. that too for first time.. will do charting from today..
lots of baby dust to you.


----------



## Mishy30

Hi Piya

I wonder why the days are different for people? Some are 2-6 or 3-7 or 5-9? 

Anywho I was going to start charting but i have very very unreliable sleeping habits which would make it hard to temp but i figure if this month is a bust (which it won't be FX) then I'll try it in April :)

How are you going with your tablets? I felt a bit icky after taking mine last night!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Today is my first day taking it, first cycle. CD 5-9. I'm interested to see if our different days makes a difference. I'm nervous of the side effects but I think I'm just wigging myself out. I've heard the 50mg isn't so bad but once you get up to 100+ is when it gets worse. But ive heard plenty of success stories fiirst round of clomid, so :dust: for us clomid newbies :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

I start clomid CD 5-9 & I think I've bugged myself out too!!! Too much internet reading lol. Let me know how you ladies reacted with it.. thanks =) 
& :dust: to all :D


----------



## Mishy30

@ Beautifullei2 - Haha sometimes too much information is worse than no information!!! I have become a TTC Internet Troll reading each and every post that may or may not relate to our situation!!! Sometimes the Hubby has to tell me to relax!!!

@Jenna - Hopefully there won't be a need to go to 100mg but I tried to avoid ANY kind of side effects by taking it at night time with my pre natal vitamins that way I can bypass all ickiness!!! I'm not sure about the different calendar days but i'll be sure to ask my ob/gyn when I see him next.


----------



## Beautifullei2

*MISHY30* im the same way lol!! Especially if I notice something new with my body or a funny feeling.. he has to tell me to let it go.. Im sure he's right because if I don't think about it I wont stress but its easier said than done! lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm confident this will work for us :] I've read some things (I too am OBSESSED with finding anything that's similar to my situation) about the different days and from what I've seen if you take it earlier in the cycle (CD 2 or 3) you're likely to get more follicles, but if you take it later (CD 4 or 5) you get bigger ones. I'm not sure my doctor had much of a reason behind what day she chose for me. I feel like she just kind of threw it at me


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> I'm confident this will work for us :] I've read some things (I too am OBSESSED with finding anything that's similar to my situation) about the different days and from what I've seen if you take it earlier in the cycle (CD 2 or 3) you're likely to get more follicles, but if you take it later (CD 4 or 5) you get bigger ones. I'm not sure my doctor had much of a reason behind what day she chose for me. I feel like she just kind of threw it at me

GL to you hun!! FXed it works :D


----------



## Jenna_KA

:dust: to all of us :]


----------



## Mishy30

Thanks Jenna :) Though I'm pretty much in the same position my Doc didn't explain just told me what days to take it on ... I guess they know what their doing (or I hope so)

Beaut I think mine just tells me to relax because he has no idea what i'm talking about ... At the start I'm sure he did and now i've researched so much he's like 'huh'??? Lol bless their hearts!!! 

Hopefully our 'O' day gets here soon and we can all start having some fun!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

LOL as long as they smile & nod their heads I'm okay lol!! And of course support :) gotta love them! I'm at the end of my cycle so the count down to the big O begins!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha I totally agree. As long as he smiles and nods I don't really care  Took my first pill today and of course I wigged myself out before thinking I'd instantly have horrible side effects. Of course that didn't happen. I've had a bad headache all day but I'm 90% sure it's unrelated.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna Let me know if you get any weird side effects I start mine Monday & I'm scared I'm gonna be a mad woman lol


----------



## Mishy30

I had a slight headache today but i attribute that to Texas weather! Its hot one minute then cold the next ... It's taking its toll haha 
Im only on 50mg so i doubt ill have any strenuous side effects (fingers crossed) Im on day 2 of my tablets and im going good (taking them at night time helps) They are also handy for any 'unreasonable' moments i have with my hubby ... Haha bad i know but i figure meh may as well milk the mood swing thing haha


----------



## Jenna_KA

You'll be fine, dont be scared :) I really am 90% sure my headache is from lack of caffeine. Trying to cut the caffeine, they say it has more effect on fertility than originally thought. But dont be scared lol. And even if you DO get some side effects just remember the goal :)


----------



## Meadowlark

Baby dust to all you guys :flower: havnt been on in a while and found this thread while searchinG for clomid side effects. I start mine today for the first time and I am nervous too :blush:

My dr has asked me to do 2-6 cycle days dont know why but on day 10 of my cycle shes going to do folical tracking to see its development.

Im still uming and aring abut whether to take it with dinner or before I go to bed too. Its nice to know others are as obessed as me.

I hope we all get our BFP!


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Mishy* I also live in texas and know what you mean about the bipolar weather! 

*Jenna* I don't drink alot of caffeine but I have to have my morning coffee, its my weakness especially since I have to wake up at 5 to be at work by 630. I will work on cutting that out. 

*meadowlark* GL with clomid :)

:dust:


----------



## Mishy30

@ Meadowlark - Haha I know what you mean about obsessing ... I think it's down to the fact that it's the only thing I have control over in this TTC game :) GL with your cycle!!! I have my finger, toes and eyes crossed for us all this month!!!

@Beautifullei - OMG isn't the weather bad? 4 seasons in 1 day!!! I just noticed your in Austin your so lucky I wanted to go in this week for SXSW :( 

@Jenna - I know what you mean about caffeine withdrawals when i first cut down i got blinding migraines (When i was working i was having ALOT to keep me going during the day) Now i'm down to one small cup a day :( Boo!


----------



## piya

Mishy30 said:


> I had a slight headache today but i attribute that to Texas weather! Its hot one minute then cold the next ... It's taking its toll haha
> Im only on 50mg so i doubt ill have any strenuous side effects (fingers crossed) Im on day 2 of my tablets and im going good (taking them at night time helps) They are also handy for any 'unreasonable' moments i have with my hubby ... Haha bad i know but i figure meh may as well milk the mood swing thing haha

hi, I had experienced no side effects after 3 days:happydance:.. first time clomid user:thumbup:.. I feel it does wonder as i feel something happening in ovarian region now.. may be its all in my mind:coffee:. M alone today as hubby went for tour. none to chat too:shrug:. 
just praying please give me one bfp.. clomid. clomid.clomid plz...


----------



## Mishy30

@Piya - I'm right there with you with having no one to chat too :( My hubby is at work and I'm bored!!!

Oooh I'm on my 3rd tablet today ... I'm a bit nervous about when to start testing for ovulation because my AF is all over the place the last cycle was only 28 days and the one before that was 32 and before that was 40 ... See what i mean all over the place!!!

But I had a HSG last month and i'm hoping that cleared the way and i'll be having regular AF or even better get a BFP this round with you ladies :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Mishy30* No joke!!! I am really enjoying the weather right besides the fact that its so humid outside.. In the evening after I work out I am able to sit on the patio and relax. SXSW has been insane this year.. Traffic is horrible and it feels like the whole world is here lol. (im not one to be around huge crowds)


----------



## Mishy30

Beautifullei I am a crowd lover haha but my hubby HATES crowds and therefore would take the fun out of it for me!!!

I love the humidity it reminds me of being back home :) My husband said I haven't experienced a proper Texas winter which isn't true because there was some snowflakes here a couple of weeks ago :( not cool (He made fun of me because i rang my Mum straight away and told her to send me Ugg boots lol)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol I used to love them until I started working at my current job. Im a medical assistant at the jail so being out in crowds is a bit overwhelming now (i run into to many inmates) which makes it uncomfortable especially if Im with my family. 
OHHH Thats right, we did have snow flurries then the next day it was hot lol. I swear this weather need to make up its mind. where are you from??


----------



## Mishy30

I'm originally from Australia :) 

My hubby has some PTSD with crowds which i understand so i don't really make a big deal out of missing a festival (to his face lol jk) there will be more!

Wow that would be awkward and uncomfortable so i understand your reasoning also :) esp with your family yikes!!!


----------



## piya

Mishy30 said:


> @Piya - I'm right there with you with having no one to chat too :( My hubby is at work and I'm bored!!!
> 
> Oooh I'm on my 3rd tablet today ... I'm a bit nervous about when to start testing for ovulation because my AF is all over the place the last cycle was only 28 days and the one before that was 32 and before that was 40 ... See what i mean all over the place!!!
> 
> But I had a HSG last month and i'm hoping that cleared the way and i'll be having regular AF or even better get a BFP this round with you ladies :)

Hi, I heard that HSG increases chances of pregnancy.. fingers crossed for u.
I too had crazy cycles--normally30-32 days but since 1yr they were thrice 45,42,60 days long. so upset by this.. 
do you feel ovarian pain now.. i had twinges on and off on right side..clomid doing something..!!!!


----------



## Mishy30

@Piya - I heard the same thing so i'm hoping the HSG has done something seeing as it hurt like the devil!!! My right tube was blocked and the radiologist tried to unblock it 3 times and went for a 4th before i begged him not to OUCH!!!

Hopefully tomorrow I'll get some twinges or any kind of symptom to be honest ... I did cry during an episode of Biggest Loser does that count??? Lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Piya* its suppose to for the first 3-4 montha after you have.. The die apparently clears any type of blockage and makes things like velcro in their. FXed it does indeed help!

*Mishy30 * lol!! I go to things every now and then but i play the pick & choose game ...oh and when hubby actually wants to get off the couch. I like to be out & about and he is a home body!!


----------



## Mishy30

Beautifullei - I know exactly how you feel. Given the choice between home and a concert, I'll pick the concert and the hubby will pick the couch haha gotta love those couch potatoes huh I'm in Killeen so the choice is mostly in the hubby's favor but trust me girl it would be a different story if we were in Austin lol


----------



## piya

I too if in next two cycles fail to get anything my fertility expert told me to go for HSG or laproscopy.. to check for problems..
me watching desperate housewives now. its nice..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Mishy30 said:


> Beautifullei - I know exactly how you feel. Given the choice between home and a concert, I'll pick the concert and the hubby will pick the couch haha gotta love those couch potatoes huh I'm in Killeen so the choice is mostly in the hubby's favor but trust me girl it would be a different story if we were in Austin lol


Lol!!! I know the feeling!!! Usually hubby just tells me to call a friend & see if they want to go with me... Ive learned its cause he would rather be at home!! lol.... That is one good thing about living here.. when im bored there is so much I can choose to do.. Killeen is about 45 min from here so your not to far.


----------



## Mishy30

*Insert sheepish grin here* That's the thing ... I'm 45mins out and I don't drive (In my defense the road rules here make no sense to me) So i'm stuck being a couch ninja until the my nagging gets the best of the husband and i make him take me out ... Usually it's hiking or something fitness related (Over the last 2 years whilst TTC I've lost over 60 pounds and i don't want them back)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol oh okay gotcha!! There are alot of crazy drivers out here (me being one) haha!! To many people here. Thats good that you lost that much.. Within the past 2 months I put myself on a strict diet & have been working out like crazy.. I want to drop about 40 pounds.


----------



## Jenna_KA

piya said:


> Mishy30 said:
> 
> 
> @Piya - I'm right there with you with having no one to chat too :( My hubby is at work and I'm bored!!!
> 
> Oooh I'm on my 3rd tablet today ... I'm a bit nervous about when to start testing for ovulation because my AF is all over the place the last cycle was only 28 days and the one before that was 32 and before that was 40 ... See what i mean all over the place!!!
> 
> But I had a HSG last month and i'm hoping that cleared the way and i'll be having regular AF or even better get a BFP this round with you ladies :)
> 
> Hi, I heard that HSG increases chances of pregnancy.. fingers crossed for u.
> I too had crazy cycles--normally30-32 days but since 1yr they were thrice 45,42,60 days long. so upset by this..
> do you feel ovarian pain now.. i had twinges on and off on right side..clomid doing something..!!!!Click to expand...

I've read while taking Clomid you can have a lot of AF type side effects like cramping. Maybe it's the Clomid going in and helping pick a nice big healthy follicle :]


----------



## Beautifullei2

*JennaKA* FXed for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

And you too!! You start yours Monday, right? What cycle days is that?


----------



## Beautifullei2

5-9


----------



## Jenna_KA

Same here :) I cant wait to see if it works for us.


----------



## piya

anyone knows what is the clomid success rate during first,second and third month trial!! wondering does it will bring miracle more in 1st month or second/third month usage...
fingers crossed for everybody..
lol.


----------



## piya

googled and got the answer.. *30% conception success rate in first time users* and 80% ovulation success rate.. 75% will end up getting preggo in first three cycles.. 
hurray may we are among 30% of first cycle.. lots of baby dust to everyone.
today feeling dizzy, ringing ears too! (progynova n clomid side-effects)
pain in pelvic region too..follicles are cooking inside my ovaries!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

piya said:


> googled and got the answer.. *30% conception success rate in first time users* and 80% ovulation success rate.. 75% will end up getting preggo in first three cycles..
> hurray may we are among 30% of first cycle.. lots of baby dust to everyone.
> today feeling dizzy, ringing ears too! (progynova n clomid side-effects)
> pain in pelvic region too..follicles are cooking inside my ovaries!!!



Thanks for that info.. I was going to start googling it myself... I finally got my prolactin & rubella lab back & all is normal.. I start clomid tomorrow.. yay!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Piya: Thank you for that I've been wondering the same thing :) FX we're part of statistic ;)

Beauti : Yayyy congratulations. I'm on day 3 now and have no side effects so far so I bet you'll be fine


----------



## Beautifullei2

*JENNA * That does make me feel alot better knowing that you are tolerating it well. what is the dosage that you are taking? The doctor is staring me on 50mg.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm also on 50. From what I've read not many people get too bad side effects on the 50 so I think we'll be alright :) And FX this will do the trick and we won't have to worry about anything else!


----------



## Meadowlark

Its good to hear no one having many side effects on 50. Ive got slight flushing in my face (like ive had a drink ) lol and wicked earache but I dont think the earache is connected. Nice to think of th 75% chane in firt three cycles :happydance:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Are you getting hot flashes too? That's the only thing I've noticed. I slept with the window open last night (mind you, I live in Washington so it's still in the 30s most nights) and my poor OH was freezing.


----------



## Mishy30

Jenna I've had hot flashes for the past 3 nights fan and air con on my hubby thinks I'm crazy. Other than that the only other symptom is a headache :( only one more tablet left and then it's waiting for O ... FX'd for us all xxx


----------



## Beautifullei2

Started my first cycle on clomid! So far so good, I've been emotional but not sure if its from the meds. DH & I got into a bit of an argument last night & the words he said hurt pretty bad. Still crying off & on but hopefully my friends can cheat me up


----------



## piya

hurray my first clomid course completed.no major side-effects... now the wait begins for ovulation. lots of dust to everyone...


----------



## Jenna_KA

Uh oh, I'm so sorry :( My OH and I got in a stupid argument last night too but I think I was just cranky and we were fine after an hour. Although, I was crying for no reason...it really wasn't any crying matter, it was over grocery shopping.. but I think it was the meds. You two will be okay though. Ttc can bring a lot of frustration in to a relationship. Try and remind him of the goal, and remember you love each other and this will pass :) Keep your head up doll. Stress isn't good for baby making. Save it for the bedroom


----------



## Jenna_KA

&& Congrats Piya FX for a big healthy sticky eggie!


----------



## piya

Jenna_KA said:


> Uh oh, I'm so sorry :( My OH and I got in a stupid argument last night too but I think I was just cranky and we were fine after an hour. Although, I was crying for no reason...it really wasn't any crying matter, it was over grocery shopping.. but I think it was the meds. You two will be okay though. Ttc can bring a lot of frustration in to a relationship. Try and remind him of the goal, and remember you love each other and this will pass :) Keep your head up doll. Stress isn't good for baby making. Save it for the bedroom

yeah.. these hormones/ medicines blocks our brain and made us irritable..
destress by music... it does wonder everytime with us:hugs::hugs:..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thank you I needed to hear that!! It does indeed bring a ton of stress, I had went to dinner with gfs ( one is pregnant) & all they did was talk about her pregnancy so when I got home I tried talking to DH about how I felt & it seemed like he didn't care. Of course we argued and he gave me the impression that he didnt want one anymore & that I was in it alone due to me pressuring him :/ in the end he slept on the couch & I cried myself to sleep. I guess he doent see it as I'm pressured to but I guess it will eventually pass!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Wow that's a rough night :( I really feel for you. I really don't think he.meant that though. Having a baby isn't really something you can be pressured in to. It was a conscious decission and a big decission to make. And when you do get your BFP he wont be saying that. He'll be just as happy as you. And I know how frustrating it is to see other pregnant friends. I have like 20 right now and honestly I try and avoid them. Its perfectly okay to do that too. I found an article online once that had tips on staying happy when trying to conceive but I cant find it. But I remember it saying don't be afraid to say no to baby showers and hanging out with.pregnant friends. It also said on the months you don't conceive try to enjoy things you cant do while pregnant. Like a glass of wine or a jacuzzi. Both which will help spark your relationship too :) I hope this helps Lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

I really hope he didnt mean it, i think I'm more hurt than anything.. I had been & still do try & avoid anyone who is pregnant for the simple fact that i do wish it was.me!! I'm happy for them but i just can't be around them cause it hurts to much!! In the end I just want to be happy & hope I get my BFP soon!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

You'll get yours, don't stress! It WILL happen. Have you two talked about it since last night yet??


----------



## Beautifullei2

We finally did after an emotional day & he apologized!! I'm stubborn & it being such a sensative subject made it hard


----------



## Jenna_KA

I don't blame you, I'm glad you two worked it out. Now you can get back to business :] It's hard to keep it a positive thing though I know.


----------



## piya

hey beautifullei2-- do not think of moments passed unhappily.. try to forget n forgive urself n others.. enjoy the love making of ttc!! too hard even i know. but we have to learn to enjoy...
sending lots of sticky babydust for u..


----------



## Jenna_KA

I take my last clomid pill today FINALLY. Goddd, I feel like this cycle is going by soooo slooowwwww. It's killing me! Lol. I'm trying to stay busy and not think about it, but every chance I get I'm coming back here to look at success stories or googling things to see how many people i can find that get pregnant on their first cycle of clomid. I need a damn time machine :[


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> I take my last clomid pill today FINALLY. Goddd, I feel like this cycle is going by soooo slooowwwww. It's killing me! Lol. I'm trying to stay busy and not think about it, but every chance I get I'm coming back here to look at success stories or googling things to see how many people i can find that get pregnant on their first cycle of clomid. I need a damn time machine :[

I'm only half way through mine & doing the same!! Dang the TWW!! I hope we are the lucky ones who get a BFP after first cycle of clomid!! GL :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

I hope so too :] I think we will. Lol I'm so nervous already. Which isn't helping this dreadful 928734 day cycle. I honestly don't think I've had a cycle go so slow for me before! We gotta find a way to speed this up.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I agree!! We both have 9 days till O so we will be BD around the same time!!!! FXED we get our BFP :)


----------



## Mishy30

hey girls - been awhile :)

Jenna - When are you going to start testing for O?

Piya - Destressing by music is my favorite thing to do. I have a playlist for every mood lol

Beautiful - Sorry hun that you were feeling down but know that it's something we all go through! I have questioned my hubby many times about wanting a baby. It's times like that the stress gets the best of you!

I hope all you ladies are having a great day:) I took my last tablet yesterday and am now on calendar day 8 ... Start testing with OPK's on Tuesday!!! fx'D I O this cycle


----------



## Jenna_KA

I will start OPK on CD 13 so I still have 4 days until then. Hopefully I "O" sooner than later, I'm impatient this cycle. I need to chill out :growlmad:
Maybe I'll buy myself a new book...


----------



## Mishy30

I was thinking about starting tomorrow just to be on the 'safe' side!!! I need to find a long long book that will keep me entertained while the hubby is at work and my mind doesnt go into overdrive! I just got an email from one of my best friends telling me that she is pregnant so happy for her but at the same time i cant stop the little nudgings of jealousy


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oooh, that's tough. I feel like the whole world is pregnant besides me. I'm glad I have my BNB friends for support though. Its helps knowing I'm not alone. And you're not alone either, you'll get your BFP soon then maybe you and your friend could share pregnant stories together. It'll happen :) And just an FYI, if you test too early with clomid you can get a false positive OPK. So if you get one earlier than you expect, I would BD anyways just in case, but I would also keep testing for a while in case it wasn't really your O day.


----------



## Mishy30

I read that earlier about clomid but the only thing i am concerned about is because my last cycle was 28 days (I had my HSG in February and i think that cleaned out some gunk) so i want to test early just in case :) This is the first time ive been so positive and actually excited about TTC ... On a side note have you felt a bit more gassy these past couple of days???


----------



## Jenna_KA

I thought I was the only one! Haha my poor OH. I've been very gassy the last couple days. Clomid does some weird things to us I guess! What's stood out the most for me though is the hot flashes. They're driving me nuts!


----------



## piya

hi, i finished clomid too. waiting to ovulate, 5-10days n0w.. 
mishy- yeah music is my great.. i love it very much
beautifullei- have a happy day..
jenna- i m getting gassy as well as nauseated by meds now.. i hate taking them.. but for baby we can do anything.. 
countdown begins... 10 days.. to ovulate then 15 days for bfp's.. 
pray!! pray!! pray!! oh please god give us our sticky beans.. 
baby dust to everyone...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Morning Ladies,
I went m.i.a yesterday!! 
*Jenna* These hot flashes are driving me crazy as well. Last night I had to drop the ac to about 68 & had to put a fan on me, DH was freezing!! 

*Mishy* I know what your going through.. this whole time me and DH have been TTC my best friend has fallen pg, another close friend & my DH ex gf (his daughters mother.) But just like Jenna said, if it wasn't for my BNB friends I would have been a negative nancy about everything!! This thread has really helped :) Hope things get better!! 

:BFP: BFP" FOR ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mishy30

Lol my hubby has def suffered these past couple of days between the gas and the air conditioner hes had a time of it!!! 

Thanks girls!!! I should be used to it by now but this one was def a surprise. My girl is almost 100 pounds overweight, has only been with her guy a short time, still lives with her fam ... She is such a lovely girl and sh means a lot but i was taken off guard!!! 

Having these feelings makes me feel like such a crap freind but i cant seem to help it!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Your not a crappy friend at all, its just all the emotions we are going through... (this clomid has made me super sensative.) I work in a doctors office and deal with pg people all the time.. But like you said.. most people I know that are pregnant too live their parents & arent stable.. My DH & I have our own home & could definately afford it but I guess it will happen when its suppose too!! & On that day I will be jumping for joy lol!!


----------



## Mishy30

Thanks girl! 

I know about sensitivity ive been a pile of tears which is def NOT me these last couple of days! My DH thinks its hilarious :/ lol idiot!!! I hope you got some chill time! As much as i love this siteand you ladies i need a day or two to step back and breathe. I went and watched the lorax yesterday which was just the right mix of fun and sillythat i needed to get me out of my funk!!! This week it's all about BD'ing ... Victorias secret i'll be seeing you soon haha


----------



## Beautifullei2

Mishy30 said:


> Thanks girl!
> 
> I know about sensitivity ive been a pile of tears which is def NOT me these last couple of days! My DH thinks its hilarious :/ lol idiot!!! I hope you got some chill time! As much as i love this siteand you ladies i need a day or two to step back and breathe. I went and watched the lorax yesterday which was just the right mix of fun and sillythat i needed to get me out of my funk!!! This week it's all about BD'ing ... Victorias secret i'll be seeing you soon haha


I Have been the same way!! My daughter told me I was mean and I started balling!!! Dang medicine!! Oh I heard that movie was good, im definately going to need to watch it!! LOTTSSS OF:sex: !! GOOD LUCK!!! :thumbup: (only bad thing about V.S is it comes right off) hahah 


:dust:


----------



## Mishy30

You should def go and see it, i loved it! 

Omg such ridiculous side effects lol i would have to agree with Jenna about the hot flashes though tears ican deal with but theres no reasoning with heat! 

Oh and the gas ... That needs to go! My DH is unimpressed lol its so funny that the side effects of the meds thats going to help us conceive is a massive mood killer lol 

How are you ladies feeling today?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha that's so true I didin't even think of it like that. Mood swings = Kills the mood. Gas = Kills the mood. Less CM. Hot flashes. Good thing us ladies are like superwoman and we'll get the deed done whether we've turned them off with our side effects or not :)

I'm doing fine today, it's my "Sunday" so I wanted to vegitate on the couch all day, but I did that yesterday and all I did was dwell and daydream about getting a BFP. So I decided to be productive today and run a bunch of errands. Now I'm just tired, I think I'll make it an early night tonight. Another day down, too many to go.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I can't wait to finish clomid! These hot flashes are driving me nuts!


----------



## Mishy30

Haha hot flashes are the worst aren't they!

Jenna i almost feel bad but the vibe is still there ... barely! All i can say is thank god for febreeze!!!

I was having the best sleep this week when i was woken up by stupid thunderstorms geez if it's not one thing it's another


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Mishy* Those thinderstorms where no joke!! They woke me up about 2 but only because the power went out & I had more hot flashes... Needless to say it was along night!! Glad to be in the a.c now :D


----------



## Mishy30

I have been living in A.C for the past week :) Those thunderstorms were crazy a couple of my friends were almost evacuated from their house early this morning because of flooding. So crazy!

I tested with an OPK today (pee happy i know :) ) and i got a faint line. No false + Here so at least when it does come up positive i'll know it's legit


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh that's good news. What CD are you on? I'm starting OPK tomorrow. I'm scared I'll miss my surge or something so I'm gonna try and BD every night. If not, then at least every other night.


----------



## Mishy30

I'm on CD10 and my last cycle was short and I have paranoia also about missing my surge. We started BD'ing last night and i'm going to try and BD every chance we get. Have you had any pains or pangs? I've had some pain on my left hand side and very little EWCM but not a lot. I tested with an OPK today and there was a very very faint line. so hopefully i get a positive soon. I keep getting mixed answers on when to test so i don't know if i should test twice a day or if it's ok with the one. What OPK do you use? I'm using First Response. I haven't heard a lot about their ovulation tests but i'm hoping they are accurate. Does it matter if you BD every night or every second night?


----------



## Jenna_KA

I've had some small very mild pains. Nothing painful really, just noticeable. I would like to test twice a day but these tests are so expensive. I've read it's not really necessary but I'm so paranoid. It doesn't really matter since I'm trying to BD every night, but I'd still like to know whether or not I ovulate. I'm just scared it won't work and I'm not going to ovulate at all. I read your surge should be about 24 hours so as long as you're testing at the same time it's not necessary to do more than once a day. And i have a hard time sometimes checking my CM because (TMI) its hard to tell what's left over from BDing. But I'm using the safeway brand of clear blue. I dont want to use the digital because I'd like to see if i get faint lines so i know if I'm close to ovulating at least. Haven't heard anything about the first response but their pregnancy tests are pretty reliable. Just BD as much as possible so you have plenty spermies waiting for when you ovulate. Apparently, just like us ladies, our eggs dont like to be kept waiting either.


----------



## Mishy30

Thanks for the info. 

I hope i ovulate this cycle also. The last time i had bloods taken to test my levels my OB/GYN think that i didn't ovulate though i was supposed to go in on day 21 but because they were closed i could only go in on day 24 and i believe they missed it but cest la vie. I am going to BD as much as i can but hopefully the tests can pick up when i ovulate so i can track my TWW.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm so excited this cycle. My mother in law doesn't know were trying (I don't like telling many people to avoid all the "where's the baby" questions. Plus surprises are fun) but shes very spiritual and goes to these "spiritual" get togethers every week. Well she told my OH today someone asked her if she had a son who was married and they saw him holding a baby :) That really gave me a good boost. It's just funny because she doesn't even know we've been trying for a year.


----------



## piya

hey I started getting ewcm yesterdayevening, i usually get it around ovulation.. so now started bding every night.. I am surprised i usually ovulate on day 14 but its early now.. may be clomid responsible.. my ewcm continues for 3 days normally, even my temp shoot up by 0.7 degree today. very excited now.. lets see what happens.. fingers crossed.
lots of babydust to all.


----------



## piya

Jenna_KA said:


> I'm so excited this cycle. My mother in law doesn't know were trying (I don't like telling many people to avoid all the "where's the baby" questions. Plus surprises are fun) but shes very spiritual and goes to these "spiritual" get togethers every week. Well she told my OH today someone asked her if she had a son who was married and they saw him holding a baby :) That really gave me a good boost. It's just funny because she doesn't even know we've been trying for a year.

yeah,it appears The Destined day is coming soon for your family.. lots of babydust to you.. The unexpected positive signals act as moral booster.. :hugs:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mishy30

OMG Jenna that is awesome and crazy! I was skyping with my Aunt who apparently saw a psychic that told her a baby was on the way :) my hubby and i are the only ones trying :) its weird my family know were trying but we havent really told my in laws until last week. I know what you mean though about being so positive about this cycle. Im a huge believer in signs though!!! 

Piya keep us updated with your signs and symptoms hopefully we all O soon until then lets just BD until we get our BFP


----------



## piya

Mishy30 said:


> OMG Jenna that is awesome and crazy! I was skyping with my Aunt who apparently saw a psychic that told her a baby was on the way :) my hubby and i are the only ones trying :) its weird my family know were trying but we havent really told my in laws until last week. I know what you mean though about being so positive about this cycle. Im a huge believer in signs though!!!
> 
> Piya keep us updated with your signs and symptoms hopefully we all O soon until then lets just BD until we get our BFP

I too believe in omen.. THE ALCHEMIST- by Paulo Coelho is my fav book.. I read it whenever i feel there is no way to happiness and after reading it my hope shines again. 
keeping fingers crossed for both of you Mishy n Jenna.:hugs::hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Beautifullei2

LOTS of BD for us ladies!! FXed this is our month!!! I got a faint OPK this morning so BDing tonight for sure & also had some ewcm today!!! 
*
jenna * that's awesome!! I believe in that also so thats a very good sign! 
*Mishy* GL to you and DH as well!!! 
Im really praying for BFP for all of us ladies!!! Im glad we can share stories on here cause I need someone to vent with... I havent told anyone iis my family that DH & I are TTC because I want to avoid all those crazy baby questions as well. It makes you feel even mroe pressured


----------



## Mishy30

Piya - I haven't read the alchemist yet ... Hmm looks like i'm going to have to buy it and read it ... 

Beautifullei - Ooh GL and have fun BD'ing like crazy ... The line has def gone darker for me but not a + yet but will BD as much as we can over the next couple of days ... fun hehe How are you feeling in general? Did you have many side effects from the clomid?


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Mishy* I know I want my line to hurry and get darker.. it is a little early to be ovulating so maybe the clomid is playing a role in that. I read some people ovulate sooner when they take it. Dh & I will for sure be BDing alot, his birthday is tuesday so it makes it even better lol. 

I've been feeling alot better other than a sore throat.. I honestly think its from the hot flashes I was having with the clomid.. I had the a.c very low plus a fan on me so that would explain that.. Other than the hot flashes and emotional rampage I went on im okay. How are you feeling??? Any signs of the big "o" yet?


----------



## Mishy30

I'm still having some hot flashes but not anywhere near as bad as the first couple of days! I'm having little pains and twinges which i hope is some preparation for O. I'm going to start BDing every night i think haha we were going to go every second night but i think the paranoia is getting the best of me haha

Oooh Hubby's birthday huh do you have anything special planned?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Thank you ladies, it ass definitely a big booster for me. With that and starting the clomid I'm really hopeful again. I hope all of us get our BFPs this month I know we all deserve it. My OHs birthday is coming up too on Friday. Maybe Mr Stork will bring them presents :) I start OPK today and they say to do it mid afternoon. I start work at 2 so I don't know if I should do it then or wait until my break at 4.. I know it probably wont matter, but I'm paranoid about missing it.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I took my last pill today & have been getting a few here and there!! I have been feeling bloated like crazy which is causing to go potty more =/ 

Friday night I am throwing him a surpise birthday dinner & go out for some dancing ... Saturday I am taking him to dinner just the two of us and going to starts BDing like crazy lol


----------



## Mishy30

Oh wow that sounds like a fun weekend ahead! 

Jenna I would say maybe take the test on your break?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Okay, 4:00 it is! I'm trying nit to drink too much this morning so I don't dilute, but I can't help it Lol I made fresh juice so I wanna drink it all up!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ladies do you know how to post a pic from mobile?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Click Go Advanced then there's a manage attachments section


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thank you *Jenna * & Good luck!!! AHHH that would be awesome if we conceived on both our hubbys birthday!!! would make for great baby stories!! I want to fast forward and see if this colmid worked!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna do you know why they have you testing in the afternoon.. I'm afraid of diluting mine to which is why i did it this morning.. gonna try again this eve & see if its darker


----------



## Mishy30

Hmm so tonight im going to have a little vent ... Okay a big one! I am super duper pissed at my DH right now. I mean this month we talked about really trying our best not to limit ourselves when it comes to TTC especially now that ive taken the clomid. We agreed to BD every second night until i O and because im so paranoid ive developed some kind of fear that if we miss this regardless of when i O it wont happen ... so anyways we set the mood get all snuggly and then he just tells me hes tired and wants to sleep. Because im afraid of my ever growing emotions i just walk out cause i am afraid of what i may say but let me tell you ladies ... I...AM...LIVID!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Beautifullei2: Apparently in the morning our urine is too concentrated for the OPK or something... It's the opposite of pregnancy tests, you're not supposed to use first morning. I've read it from many different sources just to make sure. And most of the time we don't get our surge until mid afternoon anyways. There's plenty of medical reasons for it, I just can't remember what it was I just googled it. I tested at 4 on my break and got a faint line. I took a picture to share but my phone took a fat poo on me today and decided to break :[ Wahh. Hopefully tomorrow the line will be darker. I'm getting anxious already.

Mishy30: I don't blame you for being so mad :[ That's always frustrating, even for couples NOT ttc. Even worse when you are. I know it's important to BD every chance possible, but try to remember you didn't miss your moment either. You may still be days away from your surge. Try and stay relaxed :[ We all know how you feel!


----------



## piya

i m having pain in pelvic region which increases on standing.. cm is lotiony but not exactly ewcm.. getting lots of it.tender bb also started... i thought clomid will dry cm... how about ur symptoms friends.
lots of babydust for u all.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Mishy awww hun im sorry!!! DH & I didn't BD either & I got mad with him too!! I hope you two resolved things (& now you can bdx2) Us ladies have to try not to stress so much! 

Jenna I had no idea it was opposite... Yesterday I tested about 330 when I got home & got another faint line.. Ill check again when I get off today and hope its darker...

Piya I heard the same thing about clomid but mine seems to be pretty normal. Maybe it just happens to some women. 

:dust: GOOD LUCK LADIES :dust:


----------



## Jenna_KA

I haven't been dry at all. I don't have a WHOLE lot of CM, but that's pretty normal for me right now, I don't think I'm near O yet. But I'm still checking anyways. I don't always get a whole lot either.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Me either Jenna unless its right before "o". I have been feeling some pressure & twingles on my right ovary =D


----------



## Mishy30

Thanks Ladies :) Apart from my parents no one really knows we are TTC (like you said it's harder when people keep on asking you if your preg yet) So there's no one i can speak to about being frustrated with the DH so i'm very thankful to have you dolls to complain too ...


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Mishy* The great thing about all the wonderful ladies on here if we do know exactly what each of us are going through & can support one another!!!! I hope things are better for you and you get to get plenty of BDing in!!! When DH denies me BD around "o" time I don't get mad, I get even lol!! When Im not "o" & wants it I use the roll and say Im tired method hahahahah!! :)


----------



## Mishy30

Beautifullei - Thanks girl! I do that anyway haha i'm very good at holding a grudge :) 
i'm just paranoid because i tested on the OPK yesterday and got a line (not a positive or so i thought) but then i test today at the same time i did yesterday and the line is fainter :( I am hoping that i did not O'd yesterday in fact i am praying i didn't O yesterday!!!

Anywho most of the side effects from the clomid are out of my system (except for the hot flashes ... at night ... when i want to sleep) and twinges on my left and right side mostly left though which is what i'm hoping for :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Mishy* Lol thats to funny!! I do the same and am very good at!! especially if he knows im in the mood and refuses to give it up haha!! I need to test when I get hom.. yesterday it was a faint positive and same with last night.. this morning however it was negative =/ Im not due to "O" until sat/sun but I have heard some women "o" sooner when on clomid & some later.. ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish my body would just txt me when its going to "o" lol 

Hot flashes are no fun at all!! It better work with the clomid cause I REALLY don't want to deal with the hot flashes a 2ND TIME.. It will be worth it if I get a BFP though 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Mishy30

LMFAO - Getting a text msg from Ovaries = Genius!!! I think iTunes needs to make an app for ovulation haha 

Those hot flashes are no joke and with the temps rising def not a fun time! 

Well my fingers are crossed for us all this month that we get BFP's so we don't have to deal with any nasty clomid side effects again!!!

I think we should post our tests online so we can all take part in each other's paranoia and line watching ... What do you think?


----------



## Beautifullei2

I agree with you!! I will post mine later when I get home.. Im still having issues with adding the attatchment being that its from my cell but I will try it.. I get so anxious when its time to test cause DH doesn't get home until 6 or so.. i DONT want to miss it!


----------



## Mishy30

If the damn OPK's were cheaper then i would be POAS every hour lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

I bought a 20 pack one so hopefully it lasts me cause I have been testing like a maniac!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Where did you get a 20 pack?! Mine only has 7 so I'm trying to use them sparingly. I probably started testing too early, but I really don't want to miss it. I should be okay testing the same time every day though. And if I need more than 7 days I'll buy another pack. They are expensive, and along with the Clomid (which my insurance didn't want any part of so I paid full price) and the doctors visits and pregnancy tests and victorias secret, TTC is quite pricey. I think it'd be fun to share pictures of our OPKs too, that's why I was going to post one yesterday before my phone broke on me. But I got a new one today so I'll post one later :] 3 more hours until I test again. And Mishy, I don't think you missed it, it's still pretty early. Your pee was probably just more diluted today. I think I'm rid of most of my side effects too. I've hardly got hot flashes anymore, which is such a relief because it was a pain in the butt while at work. I work at a long term care facility and all my residents have their heat cranked up while I'm giving them care which makes me sweat on a normal day, then add to that the hot flashes.... Oh boy. I get some while I'm trying to sleep still but not nearly as bad. Yesterday my belly wasn't feeling well and I had to go number two a few times, but I'm not sure if it's related or not. Pharmacist said it can cause some diarrhea, but since it's been a few days since I've taken my last pill I don't know if that's the cause or not.
FX for positive OPKs soon :] I'll post a pictures in a couple hours.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna I got them at Walmart but since their only good for 30 days after the first day you open it I figured why not go to town using them. Just tested and its negative :( hopefully tomorrow I get a +


----------



## Jenna_KA

https://tinypic.com/r/348r1n9/5

Still very faint, but I expected that. I still have about 5 days I think.


----------



## Jenna_KA

My picture didn't work

https://i55.tinypic.com/wcjsrn.jpg


----------



## Mishy30

No it worked and i see a faint line ... EXCITING O is coming :)
Ok i'll try and upload mine


----------



## Mishy30

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=359613&stc=1&d=1332464951
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mishy30

Please forgive the smudged pen apparently after a day the ink still smudges lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yay mishy its getting darker :) ill post mine in the morning


----------



## Mishy30

Yay ... This POAS is def more fun when other people scrutinize haha it's not like you can go up to your friends and be like 'hey look at these lines which one is darkest' lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lmao they would probably be disgusted hahaha... It getting darker so start bding so there lots of swimmers waiting :)


----------



## Mishy30

Waiting for one more night :( Hubby came home and started throwing up! Apparently he has been feeling sick since last night ... Bad wifey award!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awwww !! Just tell him to lay there & have you take charge LOL jk :) hope he feels better! I guess that explains why he didn't want to BD the other night :(


----------



## Mishy30

I feel better about it but i'm like 'ugh how long is this going to last' haha don't worry i have been nursing him all night and tomorrow he should be better than ever haha oh yay me :D
On the negative side if he doesn't get better looks like i'll be taking advantage!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha it really is a lot more fun this way. I'm happy for you yours are definitely getting darker so your surge should be real soon! It's even worse that I have to do mine at work cause I'm half tempted to go show them but they wouldn't understand. Sorry your hubbub isn't feeling well. Maybe he's pregnant! ;) Sorry, bad joke lol. I hope he feels better tomorrow so you two can make up for the missed time.


----------



## Mishy30

OMG Jenna I made the exact same joke to him LMFAO Sadly he didn't find our comedic genius as entertaining !!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hahahaha love it! Poor guy, he MUST be sick if he didn't laugh at that Lol. My OH thinks it's funny to tell me he thinks he's pregnant sometimes. I just roll my eyes at him.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Okay here are mine :)
the first one is from last night & the 2nd from this morning.. doesn't seem to be getting darker but I got DH to BD :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







#1.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4









#2.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Beautifullei2

Okay I need to Vent:

So a good friend of mine found out she was pregnant back in dec & all my gf's do is talk about her being pregnant.. well today I log onto my facebook & see that my moms best friend just announced her pregnancy.. ughh I couldn't help but cry!! I don't mean to be a downer but its so frustrating.. im happy for them but can't help wonder why its taking soooo long!! Ugh more stress!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

It always seems everyone else is pregnant, I had to stop getting on facebook to avoid all their baby bump pictures and stuff. There's just too many right now. But to be honest, I REALLY feel confident that all of us will get pregnant very soon with the clomid. Stay positive love. You'll get your big announcement :) And your lines arr faint but definitely there so it's coming! 

OH wasn't "in the mood" last night (which is bull, he's ALWAYS in the mood) but it's his birthday today so we celebrated first thing this morning and that made up for not BDing the last 2 nights I hope.


----------



## Mishy30

Beautifull I agree with Jenna :) I truly believe that this will be a positive month for us all but i understand exactly how your feeling. These past few weeks two of my best friends have fallen pregnant and to add insult to injury SNOOKI is pregnant haha (okay that last one was my attempt at humoring the situation lol) I think because we have been trying for so long that it's frustrating when other people just seem to get pregnant out of nowhere. I try not to be bitter but i'm human we all are and we are entitled to be upset and question the fairness of things. I have no doubt we are all great women, friends, wives etc but we also have moments too and we are entitled to them!!!

What the hell is up with our men? I'm seriously thinking about spiking my man's drinks with some horny goat weed or viagra haha there will be some serious BD'ing this weekend!!!

Oh and Beautifull I see faint lines looks like your on the up girl!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Its seems like there has been so many pregnancies this year that its getting to be ridiculous with a capital "R" lol!! That would be awesome if we all got them at the same time :D then we could discuss sickness & baby movements.. AWWW =/ Just gotta stay positive! 

Oh what a nice Birthday gift!! I could never wake up early enough to BD.. Im not a morning person at all lol plus I have to leave my house by 6 to get to work on time


----------



## Jenna_KA

I love the way you put that Mishy it makes me feel better about my bitter moments lol. And I feel the same way about snooki! What's up with that?! That's like the world just rubbing it in our faces :(
And as for our OH's we do need to spike them with something lol i don't know why we've all had problems lol. We can fix them though ;) 
I don't have to go to work until 2 PM every day so BDing in the morning is never a problem. It just doesn't always happen cause I'm not a morning person either! I believe I was still yawning and stretching and TRYING to keep my eyes open when we BDd this morning lol.

I'm getting a little discouraged today because my lines are still BARELY there and aren't any darker. :/

https://i52.tinypic.com/scgg74.jpg


----------



## Mishy30

My Hubby came home today a new man (wait did i say new or better lol) and he is back on board the Baby Train ... Thank you Mary lol!!!

Im not really a morning person either but you have to admit half the charm of morning BD'ing is that most of the work is already done ;) If i'm awake or even mildly interested it's on but like you ladies sometimes hugging my pillow can be just as tempting!

Don't be discouraged just BD like crazy and in the next couple of days i'm sure your + will come!

I can see yet another faint line in the picture but if your unhappy the only other thing i can suggest is getting a different brand (which sux $$$ wise) I've been using First Response and they are $16 for 7 tests and 1 pregnancy test ... So far lines come up but no + ... Wait that reminds me ... I need to upload todays photo's!


----------



## Mishy30

:happydance: Looks like its getting darker!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jenna_KA

Omg you're super close! Yay!!! This is exciting for me lol. I'll look for a different brand at Fred Meyer tomorrow, safeway had a poor selection. I need to get different prenatal vitamins too, I did some reading and mine aren't good enough. What kind do you ladies take?


----------



## Mishy30

First response and CB were the only ones they had at Target and it was a difference of about $25 ... Its criminal!!!

I take the oneAday prenatal vitamins ... Its 2 tablets every night before bed!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Mishy is your line dark today? It was almost there!! DH & I didn't BD last night due to him being to drunk for his birthday celebration :( he will make it up though lol!!!! Hope you ladies have a great weekend & BD like crazy


----------



## Mishy30

Hey Beautifullei ... Hope you had a great night at the hubby's bday celebrations!!!

I tested this morning at 10 and again at 4pm i got + onboth tests (yay) i made the hubby double check with his pessimistic eyes and he agreed it was def + ... We BD last night, this afternoon and again hopefully tonight and tomorrow morning :) 

He has been very supportive laying next to me while i prop my hips in the air lmao


----------



## Mishy30

Also as a side note ... I had ALOT of EWCM and was extra achey around my lower abdomen and this started last night. It was really weird because when we BD today it kind of hurt and not in a good way ...


----------



## Jenna_KA

Ooh yayyy!!! post a picture! :] Happy BDing! FX for this to be the month!
Are you getting closer, Beautifullei?

I got new prenatal vitamins today. I decided to go with the twinlab brand. It had the most stuff, but I have to take 2 at a time instead of just one. Not a big deal though. I don't think I ate enough with it though because I feel like throwing up now :[ 
AND I got new OPKs and I took the First Response and my old one at the same time just to compare.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0005.jpg
File size: 151.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mishy30

As soon as my DH gets off the lap top I will upload the pics :) 

Were going to BD twice a day for the next couple of days ... I hope that we got in there in time seeing as we didn't BD from CD 10 until CD13 and twice today (Afternoon and night) Oh well ... We've doing our best and I hope that it's enough for all of us :)

Jenna the results look easier to read on the first response. My lines got darker until the test line became darker than the control line haha now hopefully I'm lucky enough to get 2 lines in the next 2 weeks ... I'm praying that we all get our BFP's !!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

LOL Mishy!! Mine supports me as well & helps in lifting my hips in place haha. I've been testing & its - ... I really hope I didn't miss my o :(


----------



## Mishy30

I was On a 28 day cycle last month and I didn't get my O until CD14 there is still plenty of time just make sure you BD (sometimes I wish I would take me own advice) 

Bless our boys lol My DH will prop me up and get my iPad and lay and read with me for an hour (I hope that's the right length of time) 

Did you enjoy the weather today? It was such a Beautiful day here in TXS


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopefully I didn't miss it!! I think if we all took our own advice then we wouldn't stress so much but then again that wolf be to easy lol. 

Tonight we are going to have a relaxing evening & watch movies!! Gonna keep up with BD so I don't miss it. I wonder if the clomid was giving me false +. 

I think an hour is enough. I usually stay up for about 20 min but if we haven't BD in a while then about an hour. Hahaha


The weather was amazing!!! I spent most of the day outdoors. My daughter had her first tball game today so got to cheer her on :) 

Yall ladies having a good weekend?


----------



## Mishy30

:)
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Beautifullei2

Mishy30 said:


> :)

What you doing on here hun get to BD LOL!!! Yay so excited for you :D


----------



## Mishy30

Beautifullei2 said:


> Hopefully I didn't miss it!! I think if we all took our own advice then we wouldn't stress so much but then again that wolf be to easy lol.
> 
> Tonight we are going to have a relaxing evening & watch movies!! Gonna keep up with BD so I don't miss it. I wonder if the clomid was giving me false +.
> 
> I think an hour is enough. I usually stay up for about 20 min but if we haven't BD in a while then about an hour. Hahaha
> 
> 
> The weather was amazing!!! I spent most of the day outdoors. My daughter had her first tball game today so got to cheer her on :)
> 
> Yall ladies having a good weekend?

Def having a great weekend so far ... Spent today out and about which was a nice change from the DH hermit ways ... This afternoon we BD and then made an amazing salmon dish i got off an episode of Queer Eye For The Straight Guy LMFAO I found the series on Netflix and was bored so i started watching it anyways it tasted awesome lol 

Anything more than an hour and i'm going to have to make DH hold my legs up!!!

I don't think you have O'd with the tests you have uploaded :)


----------



## piya

hey.. how r u all! me too ovulating today.. fingers crossed for the tww for the next 2 lines of HPT..
LOTS OF BABY DUST WITH EXTRA STICKY GLUE TO U ALL...


----------



## Mishy30

*Beautifullei *- Hahaha were just having a rest atm lol then i'll get back to business!!!

*Piya* - Thanks girl! good luck to you too :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Those are DEFINITELY positive, woohoo! And congrats to you too piya, happy BDing!

Beautifullei, remember you started your clomid a little after we did so your "O" will likely be a little later also, you didn't miss it keep testing and BDing! I can definitely relate though, I'm getting very impatient already and I'm scared I wont "O" at all even though I'm well aware that's not likely going to happen and I'll probably get a + in a few days lol.

My weekend is alright, definitely not Texas weather but the last 2 days have been pretty decent for Seattle. It's one of the few weekends I get off so we're going to his dad's tomorrow for dinner.


----------



## Mishy30

I think you will probably ovulate within the next 3 days :) I O'd early because i have a shorter cycle!!!

OMG I would love to go to Seattle and visit the Fisherman's Wharf ... Awesome!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I probably will I just get paranoid. 
Seattle is a really fun place to live I just wish we had nicer weather. Its definitely depressing in the Pacific NW with damn near 364 days of the year its raining or overcast. I love sunshine and we seldom get to enjoy it here. But I highly recommend taking a trip to Seattle though especially in summer so you can walk around Pike Place Market with out getting rained on and enjoying the view of the space needle.


----------



## Mishy30

Paranoia how iloathe thee ... I was paranoid i wiuldnt O or that i'd miss it and now that i O'd i'm worried we havent BD enough :( If you get a + though does it mean your ARE ovulating or you are on your way to ovulate ... Argh so many tests etc I need an internal body alarm that tells me exactly when to have sex lol

I heard that the weather was very dreary but a coupleof my friends from Aus who went there saidit was amazing and that i had to go ... Are you preparing to BD??? Ive had the WORST O pains ... Mainly on my left side :( they have been pinching since last night!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Positive-OPK-the-same-day-as-ovulation.html

That explains it really well. And remember, even BDing once is enough. So if you're doing it more than once then you're good! We just gotta pray for sticky glue, which you already have now because of the Clomid. So now it's the dreadful TWW for you lol. Me and Beautifullei will be there with you too soon though. 
I've been trying to BD every night. I did last night, twice the day before (AM and PM), then two days before that. I really want to every night for the next few days depending on when I ovulate but it's hard with a cranky OH. Are you testing again today? Maybe you're still ovulating.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks for the reassurance ladies I am just paranoid. I told DH we are going to have to BD from now till after o. So far so good but today I wasn't feeling it. I've been over exhausted all weekend & barely got out of bed lol. Lazy o know! If it wasn't for having to do laundry I would still be in bed. 


Jenna we have a few more days to go!! Yay!!! It's good to cover more grounds. The more swimmers there the better for us once our TWW is over!! FXED for all you ladies :) 

I hope I snap out of this lazyness cause DH birthdays on Tuesday & I can't deny him BD. Last night I fell asleep with my clothes on lol. Hopefully I caught up on ny sleep :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Okay quick question!! I tested again earlier today & a very barely noticeable line appeared... But when i wiped there was red streaks & very slippery cm... I'm so confused this month with ny body. I can always tell when I o because of the mild cramps & all that fun stuff. This month I'm totally lost :/


----------



## Mishy30

I tested again at 7:30pm today and got a faint line so its officially over ... I think we may be out this cycle we didnt BD enough we were supposed to BD again this morning but i had a MONSTER headache and didnt get out of bed until 1pm and i dont know if its worth BDing again tonight :( hmmm so im kind of mad and extremely sore and headachey but i still have my FX'd for you ladies to get your BFP on ... Beautifullei - Ive never had that but i hope it turns out to be a good thing FX 

Hope all you girls get your O XXX


----------



## Jenna_KA

I don't know I've never had that. Google it or call your doctor cuz now I'm curious. Stay positive Mishy I'm sure you did plenty! We BD last night and this morning and were going to again tonight. I THINK I got a + but I'm not sure I need opinions! 

https://i56.tinypic.com/eqtuvk.jpg


----------



## Mishy30

Hey Jenna ... Test looks like its almost positive and maybe you will get a strong positive tomorrow to be on the safe side i say start BD like crazy now hun!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yayyy thank you :) Definitely BDing twice a day to be on the safe side :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

I googled it but it didn't really mention much! I'm gonna call the fertility doc tomorrow!!

Mishy your not out till AF shows her face so FXED for you!!!BD again tonight just in case! 

Jenna that's pretty close so i would start BD as well!!

FXED we all get our BFP :)


----------



## Mishy30

Thanks ladies :) We tried to BD tonight but the pain was no joke this time and i couldnt deal with the pain, my headache and i think i pinched something in my back ... So it was pretty much the NationalLampoons version of TTC lol 

I still have my fingers, eyes, legs (well now) and toes crossed for us all ... Whendo i count my first DPO? 

Beautifullei keep us updated on what the doc says :D im intrigued!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yes, Beautifullei please keep us updated!

They say to mark ovulation as the day after a positive OPK, so I think 1DPO would be tomorrow?


----------



## Mishy30

I need to get one of those tickerthings to help me track everything lol

How are you feeling Jenna?


----------



## Jenna_KA

Get Fertility Friend. It has everything online and an app if you have a smartphone. I love it 'cause I can track everything on my phone and go online and look too. Especially 'cause I lost my fertility tracker when my phone broke, this way it's backed up online too.
I feel fine actually! Just kinda dry.. Not sure if it's effect from clomid or so much BDing. But we'll be doing it twice a day anyways.


----------



## Mishy30

i don't have a smartphone :( I've had a look at a couple and i tried using one so we'll see if it works ... I can't sleep :( Ugh This has not been a very comfortable month!!!


----------



## Mishy30

Nailed it... Yay!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I like that one 'cause it gives symptoms which is fun when it gets closer to testing time. 
Why are you so uncomfortable still? Just the headache still? :[


----------



## Mishy30

I'm not sure ... I've never had this much pain esp with BD'ing than i have over the last couple of days ... CD13 I had twinges, headache and when we BD'd it was uncomfortable but it didn't hurt too much ... CD14 (+OPK) I had alot (as in i thought i got my period) of EWCM, Sharp pains in lower abdomen, BD'ing was PAINFUL! Very very painful but I just gritted my teeth and hoped DH would finish soon (not so lucky) ... CD15 (O Day) Migraine, Bloating, Sharp pains in abdomen, EWCM (not as much as CD14 but still visible in panties) and when we went to BD in P.M It hurt so much we had to stop :( 
I've noticed a lot this cycle mainly because all these things are very new to me ... Esp the pain grrr but i better get a BFP out of this lol I don't know if i could put up with this pain for the next 6 months!!!


----------



## piya

Mishy30 said:


> I'm not sure ... I've never had this much pain esp with BD'ing than i have over the last couple of days ... CD13 I had twinges, headache and when we BD'd it was uncomfortable but it didn't hurt too much ... CD14 (+OPK) I had alot (as in i thought i got my period) of EWCM, Sharp pains in lower abdomen, BD'ing was PAINFUL! Very very painful but I just gritted my teeth and hoped DH would finish soon (not so lucky) ... CD15 (O Day) Migraine, Bloating, Sharp pains in abdomen, EWCM (not as much as CD14 but still visible in panties) and when we went to BD in P.M It hurt so much we had to stop :(
> I've noticed a lot this cycle mainly because all these things are very new to me ... Esp the pain grrr but i better get a BFP out of this lol I don't know if i could put up with this pain for the next 6 months!!!

Hi, 
Me too facing the typical pelvic pain.. I dont know when i ovulated. but i think i have already ovulated. my bbt chart.. is haphazard. no opk yet. egwcm on 21 n 22. counting today as ovulating day as per last 32 day cycle.. what to do..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Mishy hope thats a good sign for you in 2 weeks :D !!! Fxed!!!

Dh & didn't get to BD last night due to my 5 year old not wanting to sleep last night.. Im thinking we may be out this month cause its been impossible to do with me being over exhausted & the kiddo! Hopefully we can find some time today when he gets out cause I really want this to be our month!! 


Im calling my doc as soon as the clinic opens so I will keep you posted on what they say


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Get Fertility Friend. It has everything online and an app if you have a smartphone. I love it 'cause I can track everything on my phone and go online and look too. Especially 'cause I lost my fertility tracker when my phone broke, this way it's backed up online too.
> I feel fine actually! Just kinda dry.. Not sure if it's effect from clomid or so much BDing. But we'll be doing it twice a day anyways.


I am definitately downloading this on my cell when I get home!! I have it on my calender at home but my phone is attatched to me at the hip so it would makes things easier :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Piya* I have no clue when I ovulated either.. My body is going stir crazy this month so im thinking about just waiting it out until next month.. 


Still waiting on the doc to call me back and the antisipation is killing me!!:wacko:


----------



## Mishy30

Hey Beautifullei - i hope the Doc calls you back and you get your answers!

I think all our cycles have been messed up due to our first month on clomid ... Im still keeping my fingers crossed for all of us and like you said it aint overtill AF shows her head!


----------



## Mishy30

Piya - i hope these pains subside and we get some rest :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Mishy30 said:


> Hey Beautifullei - i hope the Doc calls you back and you get your answers!
> 
> I think all our cycles have been messed up due to our first month on clomid ... Im still keeping my fingers crossed for all of us and like you said it aint overtill AF shows her head!

I KNOW I should be taking my own advice!! lol!! I started having pulling & discomfort on my right Ovary...& Im still waiting for the doctor to call back!!! They are taking forever!! :shrug:


----------



## Beautifullei2

AHHHHH!!! I finally heard back from the doctor.. They don't think I O just yet but recommended I come in for an U/S next month if AF shows up this month :cry: I told the nurse I wouldn't count on being PG this month :nope: lol (i know i shouldn't be so negative) & that I would be seeing her next month hahah!! If the :witch: does show her face then I have to start my 2nd round of clomid!! BLAH!!! :help:

I need a :beer: now lol!!! 

I have started feeling a lot more pains on my right side so Im gonna go home & :sex: with DH just for the fun of it!! This month doesn't seem to promising to me though!!


----------



## Mishy30

Hey girl ... Keep your chin up and maybe the Doc is right and you are getting ready to O i didnt get any pains until just before my O so your not out of the race just yet!!! 

I cant get over how pessimistic we are being! Especially myself!

If im being completely honest with you ladies ... I am scared to get hopeful about this cycle. Each month and with every BFN it gets harder and harder to accept and then with this cycle with the clomid and + opk I probably had higher expectations than any other time which will make it all the more harder if i get another BFN. I think its a coping mechanism to say 'Im out this month' and start preparing for it than thinking im going to get my BFP and then not. 

I want to be positive but i also want to be realistic. I know im not out of the race yet none of us are but i am really hoping and praying we all defy our fears and get our deserved BFP's this time round :)

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Mishy* you are EXACTLY right!!! 

It is hard seeing a negative test one month after another! A part of me wants to be hopeful since it was my first time on clomid but I don't want to get to hopeful and then be destroyed when I get a BFN! I guess I get the saying now " hope for the best but prepare for the worse"


----------



## Mishy30

That saying is my life mantra lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm panicking now too lol... We tried to BD this morning but OH couldn't finish. I think we over did it :(
AND I'm so confused about my OPKs. I thought it'd be darker today! 

https://i55.tinypic.com/mn21z6.jpg



I'm so confused.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna the bottom test looks great!

DH & BD tonight which was totally awkward... I was so not in the mood & couldn't stop laughing bet then it starting hurting bad & had to rush him. All in all it was not good. Maybe tomorrow will be better :/


----------



## Jenna_KA

Even the bottom test is lighter than yesterdays, I don't understand :(
And now OH is saying he doesn't want to BD because he feels like he's pressured to and its weird for him when he says "I'm just doing it to get pregnant" which is bull.... I do it because I enjoy to but if I'm gonna go the whole 110% with the clomid I think he should go the extra mile too so I'm not wasting my efforts. Ughh. Hopefully we still BD tonight cuz after him not finishing this morning and my confusing OPK I'm worried. 

Why did it hurt Beautifullei?


----------



## Beautifullei2

You right hun & he should understand why your trying to go the extra mile. My DH says I pressure him too but tonight he had to pressure me. 

Not sure... I have been feeling pains on my right ovary all day & when we started BD I felt discomfort in my lower abdomen.. I tested again & still faint +.. this month hasn't been good & I'm not looking forward to another round of clomid :'(


----------



## Mishy30

Jenna - i had the same fights with my DH! Normally I wouldnt be as offended but like you said if we are doing blood tests, tracking our O, taking medication and doing our part ... seriously how hard is it to get an erection? Any other time my DH is raring to go and majority I have to tell him to relax and leave me alone lol but this cycle i think because of the added pressure he just caved and all of a sudden was tired or feeling sick or some other half assed excuse ... 

I thought the bottom test looked close to being positive? 

Beautifullei i had the same thing happen to me on O day ... I couldnt wait for hubby to finish before i made him stop because it hurt way way too much!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hahahaha that really made me laugh. I agree, it shouldn't be so hard for them to just do it. It was originally his idea to BD twice a day. Grrr. And with my stupid OPK who knows. Cuz I thought yesterday it was very close to positive so I thought for sure it would be a definite positive but then it was a little lighter. Well see. Maybe tomorrow was the real positive and its going away? Or maybe tomorrow? Idk lol.

And does it hurt kinda like it feels like he's in too deep or something? Cuz I've been feeling like that even though its the same positions as always so I know he's not any deeper than normal...


----------



## Mishy30

Like i said in earlier posts that it started feeling confortable leading up to O but it felt like he was stabbing my ovaries with his penis ... Not good sexy time let me tell you lol 

Have you tried at different times of the day or are you just sticking with the one time?


----------



## piya

so finally we all ovulated.. when is your testing dates friends. our two week dilemma has started.. I hope our egg was caught by sperm. have any of you thought of twins.. I am getting intuition that may be clomid will give us twin.. if it happens , i will start believing in miracles.. lots of baby dust to all.


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Mishy *thats how I felt & kept thinking it until finally it became unbearable!! I couldn't help but laugh when you said it felt like he was stabbing your ovaries.. I told DH it felt like it was trying to come out through my stomach hahah!! 

*Jenna* at times it did feel like that! 

Never had I wanted my legs closed so bad (which was bad timeing due to o) But in the end he was able to finish and I got to lay there and relax!!! 


*Piya* Im thinking mine will be april 10th which is only 14 days after o so I may wait until april 14th. 

I really hope all of us ladies get our BPF :happydance: & I can't say enough how thankful I am to have all of us supporting one another :hugs: .. now to begin the TWW 

:dust:


----------



## piya

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/bbtcharts/mychart-102727-48435.png
PLZ help for first time i am doing temping.. did i ovulate on CD10.. 
i am having pain just above belly button, and during BDing i feel being already stuffed inside.. creamy cm now.. feeling low n depressed too.. why the dilemma of 2 weeks occurs.. just directly we cannt get BFP after ovulation?


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Piya* Im not good with charts but my fertility doc did tell me not to temp because its not accurate. He said you don't get a higher temp until after you O which causes you to miss the window..... Have you tried the OPK this month or just temping? BD like crazy just in case you haven't O yet. Gl hun :)


----------



## piya

actually i used opk for few cycles and did got positive but has never ovulated then.. so i stopped using them. someone told temping is made for those who have this problem. yeah I do BDING every next day ,, to make sure I dont miss it.. thanks a lot.
lots of babydust to all.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Oh Okay.. I didn't know that!! As long as you keep BD then you should be covered. DH & I usually start on the 10th all the way to the 20th just to make sure we get enough in


----------



## Mishy30

Piya - I have no clue about temping so i cant help you there but i agree with Beautifullei in that just BD like crazy just in case you havent O yet ...

Beautifullei - lmfao the pain was no joke huh it must have been the clomid because that has never happened to me. So now we are all on the TWW !!! Ive got my everything crossed for us ladies :) 

I couldnt have gotten through this month without you dolls!!! 

Now lets hope we all get our BFP's so we can support each other through the next phase ... Oh gosh i can only imagine what the DH will be like lol Ill be living on this site :) 

Good luck ladies


----------



## Beautifullei2

It wasn't at all!! I think it was the clomid too cause I have never experienced that. I can always tell when I ovulate but its never been that uncomfortable during BD. 

haha I pretty much live on this site now lol.. DH already knows not to ask if he sees me attatched to my phone!! :D 

Hair, toes, legs, fingers, eyes & anything else crossed for you ladies!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Okay so I finally got a +!! Yay but now Im a bit in fear!! All day yesterday I had pains on my right Ovary which made me believe I am ovulating from that side.. Well today I started getting them on my left.. (Not normal).. I only get pains on the side that im ovulating from so I asked my co-worker who is our obgyn!! She said with clomid it is more likely to cause me to ovualte from both sides causeing fraternal twins!!! (Which she thinks is happening) Now Im kinda nervous!! I would love to have twins but the thought went out of my head because its been so hard to just have one!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

We didn't BD at all yesterday I hope I didn't miss my chance this month :wacko: Staying positive though. I broke down last night and cried even though I'm only half way through this cycle so I cant say I'm out yet I just cant help but feel like I'll be disappointed yet again. And OH doesn't understand the frustration its like he doesn't want as bad as I do. He does what everyone else does. "Just relax and it will happen." Well I was relaxed for the first year now I just feel let down as a woman. BUT today is a new day I think I just needed to let myself go for a little bit last night. I'm so thankful to have you ladies :hugs: OH does the same thing here every time I'm on my phone or computer he says "Are you bumpin it?" Of course I am!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh and I'm testing the 11th.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Hayyim for your +! And remember it IF you do release 2 eggs doesn't mean both will get fertilized. And IF they did its twice the happiness :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna don't let it bring you down hun!!! I think its just a man thing that they don't understand the way we want them too. WE are the ones taking the medication and sacrificing our bodies to achieve a pregnancy.. ALL they have to do it whip it out & release.. (you would think they wouldn't mind it lol). Stay positive though because we are all still in it!!! Keep on BD hun & you will get your BFP!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol I meant yay not Hayyim.... auto correct


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha right?! And it's like all the sudden when were ovulating they suddenly don't want to. But the times where it doesn't matter so much we cant keep them off!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna_KA said:


> Haha right?! And it's like all the sudden when were ovulating they suddenly don't want to. But the times where it doesn't matter so much we cant keep them off!

this is very true!!!! I always make a smart remark like "no hun we don't need to..ask again in a few weeks" lol!! but then I always give in lol..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Tested again when I came home & the + line was way darker then the test line!! Yay :) more BD tonight for DH birthday !!


----------



## Mishy30

Beautifullei - get off your phone and start BDing


----------



## Beautifullei2

LOL hes at work :( he was suppose to get out early but they got a lot of work it... I sent him a pic of the test & told him to get home soon so Hopefully he does Hehe. I'm ready!!!


----------



## Mishy30

Jenna just keep thinking positive girl and have as many cry's as you want lol ive been a waterfall this cycle just so much emotion which was tough because i pride myself on someone who doesnt cry!!! Our OH can be dicks and sometimes i wish they could pull their heads out of their asses and support us by having sex on demand lmfao but you are right! Today is a new day 'carpe diem' your not out yet hun :) i have my fingers crossed and praying for us all :)


----------



## Mishy30

Beautifullei- you should have sent him a pic of you in your 'birthday suit' instead of the test lmfao i bet he would be home alot quicker!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hahahaha I should have lmao!!


----------



## Mishy30

And yet another night sleep evades me ... Anybody else having twinges in their lower abdomen?


----------



## Jenna_KA

No, no twinges here. Maybe its a good thing! :)
I'm confused... I've had positives 3 days in a row now. Still BDing as often as OH will let me, but still very confused...

https://i40.tinypic.com/sqi5v5.jpg


----------



## Mishy30

Doesnt O sometimes last anywhere from 6-36 hours? Maybeoneof the earlier tests wasnt a + but a lead into a positive ... Regardless you got a + hurrah time DTD lady!!!

Im not sure if the twinges are a good thing or just a side effect from the clomid but im hoping its a good sign ... Im torn as towhat date to test ... 6th of April or wait until the 9th?


----------



## piya

Mishy30 said:


> And yet another night sleep evades me ... Anybody else having twinges in their lower abdomen?

yes i too experiencing twinges wondering whats going on..


----------



## Jenna_KA

I always tell myself I wont test until a day or 2 after AF is expected just to be sure. The longer you wait the stronger your positive will be and the smaller a chance of a disappointing chemical pregnancy.


----------



## Meadowlark

Hi All,

I posted early on in the topic as I was also using clomid for the first time and very nervous about side effects. They turned out to be horrid. I was very evil to the OH, had terrible flushes and felt confused a lot of the time. It was all worth it though as the follicle tracking shows 3 mahooooosive follicles rangind between 19 and 23mm. No wonder I was getting twinges. Now comes the fun part (or at least the OH thinks so :haha:)

Reading back through the posts I can see that lots of people are having a difficult time and I just want to send you all positive thoughts and lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## Beautifullei2

I think the twinges are from ovulating/ clomid.. I read on "GOOGLE" lol that your body can take up to 36 hours to move the egg down so your right *Mishy*! The cramps & twingles are your body contracting to get it to move so that's probably what we are all experiencing. Mine got pretty bad last night, even more painful then the night before but still managed to BD :happydance: !! Fxed we all get a BFP :flower: Ugh & today I wokoe up so bloated & laughed when I read on my ticker about gas lol!!! 

Heres the test from yesterday afternoon & the bottom is right before bed!!! Its a bit late cause Ican't upload it from my dumb phone!
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Beautifullei2

venting!!! 

So I told my older brother yesterday that me and DH were trying to have another baby!!! He was super excited for us & told me it was about time!! Well since I have been super excited about starting the clomid I needed to talk to someone else.. So who better then my mom!!! :,( Well that didn't go so well. I explained to her how me & DH were TTC & she is totally against it saying each of us already has a kid and blah blah blah!! I tired explaining to her that we wanted one together and she was just saying that she couldn't pretent to be happy & that I need to wait a while. I mean seriously we have been trying for almost 2 years... I think it hurt my feelings more than anything because my mom and I used to be so close and now we hardly talk. I expected her to overly excited for us and she wasn't at all. Now Im just upset and want to cry my eyes out knowing how she really feels!


----------



## Mishy30

Beautifullei - im so sorry Doll! I know it must hurt to have your mum of all people be so negative. In times of support and love some people will rise to the occassion and some people won't. If you want o cry then cry but dont let one person effect your positive thinking. In the end it will always be down to you and your hubby and if your both happy ho cares whatnyone else thinks! :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks Mishy !!! Her & I's relationship hasnt been the best for the past few years.. When I got married I would try and talk to her about it and its like she didn't care.. Now shes planning her wedding and wants me to listen 24/7 but I can't help but be the same way back to her. Now this!! But I am definately not letting it bring my positive spirit down because it is us to DH & I.. As long as him and I are happy thats all that matters :D 


How are you ladies feeling????


----------



## Jenna_KA

Meadowlark: Thank you so much for the good wishes, and baby dust and happiness back to you! So sorry to hear about the bad side effects, but it seems like it really paid off! BD like crazy girl!

Beautifullei: Those tests look VERY positive, good for you :D I'm sorry about your mom :[ That does kinda put a damper huh? I've gotten mixed opinions from people also and although it is your mom of all people, you gotta kind of brush your shoulder off and keep going. You know you're ready and able to support a new baby and you and DH are happy with your decision so keep up the positive attitude despite what other stinkers think. And besides, I doubt she'll still feel that way once your new baby arrives. Nobody can be upset around a brand new baby :] They're mini angels.

Mishy and Piya: Are you ladies feeling any better today?? I haven't had any ovulation pain so I guess I got lucky. But that must mean you got a great big follie ready to be fertilized. (And hopefully it did!)


----------



## Beautifullei2

I want to fast forward past these next few weeks!! I want to test already lol


----------



## Jenna_KA

I know me too Haha. Its like okay now what.... :coffee:


----------



## Mishy30

Im okay still getting my little pains every now and then but mostly at night though and not as bad as the last couple of days :) 

Waiting for the hubby to finish early so he can take me to see Hunger Games lol my plan for the next 10 days is to keep myself as busy as possible! 

Im thinking of making him take me outlet shopping on the weekend ... That always makes me feel better lol san marcos!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Maybe Ill do more gardening around the house!! We have the kids this weekend (since we alternate with the other parent) .... but theres only so much I can do around the house!!! I was so anxious to O & now I don't know what to do lol!!! OHHH Mishy san marcos outlet sounds fun!!! I get in trouble there cause its about 30 min from my house lol.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I was supposed to go see hunger games last weekend but it ended up getting late. Let me know how it goes. I'll be trying my best to stay busy too. Helping a friend move this weekend and I'll get to help her shop for house decorations too :) I mentioned finding a new book to read a while ago and haven't done that yet. I think I need to now.


----------



## Mishy30

The DH and I read the trilogy and now we cannot wait to see the movie! 

Plans dont look so good now as the weather is working against us :( huge storms boooo!

I am trying to find a book to read also but nothing is really grabbing my attention. Worse comes to worse i'll go with old faithful 'power of one' i never get tired of reading that book!

Beautifullei San Marcos is about an hour and a bit away but the hubby seems to be in a agreeable mood so i will def take advantage lol usually we always go to round rock or ikea ... I have a strange obsession with home furnishings, decorating etc i blame pinterest for a majority of that lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

I love IKEA!!! I have so much home decor its ridiculous.. I like to change it out & always find myself buying more!!!! I heard the Round Rock outlet was nice but I have never been there.. Gonna go to Borders later and find a good book to read as well!! any suggestions?


----------



## Mishy30

OMG!

Okay i need some advice!!

About 5 minutes ago i went to the bathroom and because im perhaps a wee bit obsessed with POAS i used another opk ... Today something weird happened it came up positive ... Now im freaking out because what if the earlier OPKs were false? I tested each day after and the lines were faint ... Now today the test line is darker than the control line WTF!!! 

I guess its no movies tonight and straight to BD with the DH ... Oh no :( what if we missed it completely??


----------



## Beautifullei2

My doc told me sometimes Clomid can give you a false positive & to BD cd-10-20 to cover all grounds.. I looked on "GOOGLE" & saw some women had the same thing happen!! Just keep BD hun!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

That's strange. This whole thing is so confusing! It makes it hard to determine when to test and what to expect. I had yet another positive today too. That's 4 days in a row. I just wanna skip all this confusing junk and get to the end of the cycle so I can test.


----------



## piya

Jenna_KA said:


> That's strange. This whole thing is so confusing! It makes it hard to determine when to test and what to expect. I had yet another positive today too. That's 4 days in a row. I just wanna skip all this confusing junk and get to the end of the cycle so I can test.

hi jenna,
My advice will be to have intercourse everyother day. yes clomid gives false positives.. so till AF or BFP i will be following the rule. 
and i just want to know I am having clear white globular discharge usually once in a day.. Is it normal.. even have pain in right and middle abdominal region.. have af cramp like feeling on and off. 
are u having any symptoms.. m including my chart too
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/bbtcharts/mychart-102727-33190.png
and :hugs::hugs::hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Meadowlark

Hi Mishy,

I did some OPK's a day or so after the last clomid pill just out of interest and they came out positive. I knew I was not ovulating really as I had follical tracking on the 8th cycle day and the 13th and the beggers where still in there lol. So Clomid can defo give you false positives. I would advise the same as Piya and BD as much as you can xx


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Mishy* are you still having signs of O?? I am still having discomfort in my lower abdomen but my cm IS SLOWLY going away!!!! 

Ladies since we all seem to be having the same confusion from clomid just keep DTD!!! DH & I "tried" last night but after I got mine lol I couldn't stop laughing & it killed the moment from him. Needless to say we are gonna have to try again this evening cause I felt bad!!! :D


----------



## Jenna_KA

We tried again yesterday too but it ended in failure because OH couldn't finish again. I guess he was too stressed? Who knows. We'll try again tonight I suppose!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know my DH is stressed & even more so cause we are trying clomid for the first time and we both want it to work so bad!!!


----------



## Mishy30

Heya girls 

So we BD yesterday and again today ... I still have some twinges but they arent as painful as what they have been previous nights! I have been feeling a bit stupid lol and dont even get me started onthe gas haha it is no joke!!! 

I guess ill keep testing just in case but hopefully we have BD enough to get a BFP this cycle!!!


----------



## Mishy30

After researching a little bit im pretty convinced i O'd last week when i had the extreme pains and alot of EWCM. 

Since then i have been quite dry and not as much pain when BDing!!!

Hopefully i'm right and the tests are just wrong!!!

Are you still getting positive opk's Jenna?

are you feeling better Beautifullei?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Mishy-- I'm feeling okay hun still having a bit of discomfort but its coming and going.. wasn't so bad bding last night. My cm has also been non existent so i hope we got it right this time.. FXED for all you ladies!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Today it was very close to positive still but not QUITE. Still a fairly dark line though. I've been getting twinges also too. Not real painful, just there.


----------



## Mishy30

Jenna im startingto doubt the sincerity of these opks lol they are messing with our heads! 

I havent had any EWCM except for the day we gotthe + opk it was TMI ALERT so much that needed to wear a panty liner and then one day later it disappeared and im drier than a nun :( never happens!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I know I'm starting to doubt them too. BDing either way, but it'd still be nice to know when and if I O'd. But oh well I guess! I'm going to try and hold out testing until the 12th. AF is due the 10th, but I'm not sure if the clomid will change my cycle length or not. And this cycle I haven't noticed much CM. I was like that the cycle before though I had an excessive amount. But I may have to try preseed next cycle if I don't get a BFP because the clomid has dried me up a little.


----------



## piya

hi what amount of cm discharge are u all getting now? i get it once -twice in day white lotion like(sorry tmi).. is it will be called dry. I M also getting cramps in lower abs still.. please share ur symptoms.. clomid changes our ovulation pattern.. as usual soreness in boobs has started.. i think the dpo correct identification will be difficult for us now.. lts of babydust to all.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Piya: I'm not having much CM, although I didn't have very much this cycle to begin with. The small amount I have now is lotiony also. Some twinges in my ovaries but its not really painful, just noticeable. But that's about it I'm pretty symptomless right now.


----------



## Beautifullei2

*PIYA* Im having simular symptoms!! Very little CM now which really makes me believe I O between sunday & tuesday (thank goodness we BD everyday lol) and Im also having lower abdomenal cramping.. It doesn't hurt but its just enough to notice.


----------



## Beautifullei2

I posted this in another thread but going to do it here to since NO ONE seemed to answer lol 

"okay Im starting to wonder whats going on.. Not sure if its from the clomid or what but this month has not been normal at all. Usually I can tell when I ovulate and it lasts maybe a day or 2.. This month I O on monday night or tuesday morning.. well Im still having mild cramps in my lower abdomen that seam to come and go. Then today I noticed my Cm is increasing! Any one else have this happen after starting clomid? Im trying my hardest not to read into it to much but GOOGLE gets the best of me sometimes!!"


----------



## Mishy30

Beautifullei - since i O'd (or believe i did) i have been like the Sahara so i cant comment on the CM but maybe its just a side effect of the clomid? Have you spoken with your ObGYN?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Mishy30 said:


> Beautifullei - since i O'd (or believe i did) i have been like the Sahara so i cant comment on the CM but maybe its just a side effect of the clomid? Have you spoken with your ObGYN?


I had dried up but just started noticeing it again last night & then today when I wiped.. Its not a huge amount but more then before. I will probably call them later cause I am also still gettingmild cramps & pulling/ bubbling sensations in my lower abdomen.. Feels weird!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Finally talked to OBgyn & was no help!! She said clomid can cause you to O late even if you have always been regular when O :( ... as far as the bloating & cramps she said it could be a side effect from clomid. Im not getting my hopes up for this month.. better luck next month! :(


----------



## Jenna_KA

Beautifullei2 said:


> Finally talked to OBgyn & was no help!! She said clomid can cause you to O late even if you have always been regular when O :( ... as far as the bloating & cramps she said it could be a side effect from clomid. Im not getting my hopes up for this month.. better luck next month! :(

Hey missy don't be so down :flower: Just keep BDing as much as possible and don't worry about when you O'd. That's what I'm doing since my OPKs are being funny. We'll know in 2 weeks, just keep up the BDing!


----------



## Mishy30

Hey hey hey ladies ... It;s not over until the witch is here and until then we all still have a fighting chance ... Let's all just keep the faith that this our month, BD like crazy and take every new or confusing symptom as a good thing :) 

It's our first month and we can all still get our BFP's 

FINGERS CROSSED XXX

P.S
This has been written straight after watching Hunger Games ... That movie was awesome :)


----------



## piya

hi mishy..
I am getting very tender boobs that makes me think i had af on the way.. for me slight tenderness start from ovulation day till af.. even cm seem to be increased in my case like beautifullei2.. but its mix of white and transparanent and very stringy, stretchy.
confused what is happening.. from tomorrow will start progesterone as given by doc..
so nausea will start then... have a good luck..
lots of baby dust :::::::::::::::


----------



## Jenna_KA

12 excruciating long days until testing if AF doesn't show by the 10th. I might cave in and test earlier but I'll try my hardest not to. I've been feeling great though, trying (unsuccessfully) to stay busy and preoccupied. How are you ladies doing? And what day do you all plan on testing? I'm shooting on holding out till the 12th.


----------



## Meadowlark

Beautifullei2 said:


> I posted this in another thread but going to do it here to since NO ONE seemed to answer lol
> 
> "okay Im starting to wonder whats going on.. Not sure if its from the clomid or what but this month has not been normal at all. Usually I can tell when I ovulate and it lasts maybe a day or 2.. This month I O on monday night or tuesday morning.. well Im still having mild cramps in my lower abdomen that seam to come and go. Then today I noticed my Cm is increasing! Any one else have this happen after starting clomid? Im trying my hardest not to read into it to much but GOOGLE gets the best of me sometimes!!"

Dont worry too much hun, its my first clomid round and Ive been having the mild cramps for about three days after ovulating. It feels quite uncomfortable. My FS said there was bound to be some discomfort during this time from the clomid effects. I also used Opk's and had positives for about 2 days which is unusual for me compared to a cycle without clomid.

I am sure you caught the right time :hugs:


----------



## piya

hey are we all cramping on and off.. definitely side effect of CLOMID


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey ladies I've been m.I.a all weekend!! Tryin to keep myself busy buy wanted to check in on all of you! How are you all feeling? My cramps are a getting to be non existent but I do keep gettin really funny feelings in my lower abdomen & forever sleepy. I don't think I'm used to the time change cause yesterday o had to take a 4 hr nap to keep going & still managed to go to.bed at 9 lol. Any of you still having bloating???


----------



## Jenna_KA

No bloating here just a lot of cramping and twinges still. I had a VERY vivid dream last night of a bfp. I woke up then was so upset. I've had those dreams before but it was so vivid this time. I cant wait to test. Trying to stay busy still, did some major spring cleaning yesterday and gonna finish up my next 2 days off. Back to work for me today so that definitely helps.


----------



## Mishy30

Hey ladies

We mustve all had the same idea about keeping busy this weekend lol 
Ive pretty much been the same though i have had lotiony cm TMI sorry the past 2 days, bloated, tingling boobs and im super tired! My dreams are always vivid so that hasnt changed lol i dreamt about being pregant, being in italy and being disapponited of the breed our talking dog was until i told my DH about that particular dream and he pointed out the fact that the dog talked and i still wasnt happy lol 

The aches have given me a break not alot but apart from a twinge every now and then its ok but like i said over the last two days my energy levels are non existant :( i shopped for 2 hours before we came home and i crashed out lol


----------



## piya

hi ladies. I m having cramps still. tender boobs as usual.. m 8dpo today.. want to check tomorrow.. though i feel i m out this month. but for first time my hubby said i will be preg this cycle without asking.. as we bedded lot. lots of baby dust to all..


----------



## piya

yeah hot flashes too much.. even very gassy n bloated now.. i have pain beneath nipples but not sensitive nipples. wonder why.. even dry skin.. and very tired..but still feel depressed...


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Mishy* Im also having lotiony cm for the past few days. I haven't had any pains in my breast... just keep getting these weird feeling in my lower abdomen. I went shopping as well on saturday and sunday & after about an hour or so I was ready for bed.. I ended up taking a 4 hour nap & sunday managed with just 3 hours lol. 

*Piya* Your still having hot flashes too? Mine are driving me crazy. 

*Jenna * Hopefully being at work will occupy your time.



Im not having to much of vivid dreams however they have been pretty strange lol. 

Oh and im really hoping this week flies by, My baby brother graduates boot camp from the marines and he comes home saturday... What a coinsidence its right around testing time.. would be nice to have a + :) but maybe thats just wishful thinking.


----------



## piya

hiya.. i was thinking the same.. hope the week pass by very fast.. lower abs twinges.. white sticky cm.. nausea is there... really this week we literally bedded too much. still bding evry next day.. so getting tired very much.. yes my hunger went away completely.. i am not liking any food at all.. funny.. and hot flashes make me mad.lol.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thes twinges feel crazy.. I told DH I feel like I did when I was prego with my DD because of all the funny feeling in my stomach. I used to always say it felt like I had fish swimming in my belly lol and that's how it feels.. Im really trying not to get my hopes up but a part of me can't help it.. I went this weekend to buy my DD & Step daughter a easter dress & couldn't help but look at baby clothes..lol!!! I wish I wasn't hungry.. I had been on a diet & lately I have been eating just about anything.


----------



## piya

Beautifullei2 said:


> Thes twinges feel crazy.. I told DH I feel like I did when I was prego with my DD because of all the funny feeling in my stomach. I used to always say it felt like I had fish swimming in my belly lol and that's how it feels.. Im really trying not to get my hopes up but a part of me can't help it.. I went this weekend to buy my DD & Step daughter a easter dress & couldn't help but look at baby clothes..lol!!! I wish I wasn't hungry.. I had been on a diet & lately I have been eating just about anything.

Hiya i purchased baby dress for kid..lol on 25th when i ovulated.. haha.. dh went nuts over me for it.. but i got it.. ladies wish..
yeah hoping is worst part of this wait.. cant we get to know on implantation day itself we GOT IT.. wait is killing..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lol that is to funny!!! I wanted to so bad!! I told DH (since we each have girls) that I really want a boy but I have a feeling I am going to end up with another girl.. (Which is totally fine) because everytime we go shopping I am always pulled towards the baby girl clothes.. 

I would love if we could get a positive just from implatation... that would make it alot less stressful during tww.. 

Are you having any mood swings?? All week I have been VERY moody & just aggitated.. I feel so bad for DH cause he's just taking it in =/


----------



## Mishy30

Morning ladies!

I havent had any implantation bleeding yet either :( Im such a big kid I just want to know now if im preg or not lol Ive had crazt hot flashes also which has made trying to go to sleep at night interesting lol another crazy dream last night but as i sad not unusual for me. 
I would love for this week to fly by so i can start testing ... Even now im like maybe i could get an early test lol oh has anybody had really really bad gas?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Not all women have the bleeding so it could go either way, I didn't have it with my daughter.. come to think about I had no symptoms what so ever with her.. The only thing I would say was different was the dizzy spells but was only for about 2 weeks. 

*Mishy* I also want to test early.. I have a FR & can detect up to 6 days early.. I had to tell DH to hide it from me lol. I to have had more gas than normal & when I eat I get full extremely fast so Im having to eat several times a day.. Maybe the bloating is making me feel so full. None of my jeans fit.. I had to use a ruberband to hold them together lol but I refuse to buy a size up...unless its for maternity gear!!


----------



## Mishy30

Lmao Im exactlythe same! I refuse to buy pants in a bigger size!!!
I was baby boy shopping lol I love the cute little clothes and toys my DH thinks im jumping he gun alittle but i dont care for some reason i find it soothing :)
Im the same way with gas and food i have felt super bloated these past 2 days!

I want to test now nd veryday but i know that i need to hold out so until then i have to keep myselfbusy ... Boring!


----------



## Beautifullei2

they do have very cute clothes for boys & trust me it is very soothing.. I was trying to rearrange furniture in the bedroom last night so we could fit the crib lol. Have you had an increase drive BD??? My CM is still the same, I figured I would have dried up but I find myself using the bathroom more to check for red streaks lol


----------



## Mishy30

When im not sleeping ive been pouncing on the DH when i can lol im peeing alot more but no red streaks for me!!!

Ive already picked out the nursery iwant haha DH has no say lol hes the handyman not the deorator!!!

My CM is the same too


----------



## Beautifullei2

Awww Mishy I have to lol!!! I want a theme that will work for a boy or girl.. Being that it has taken DH & I so long to have one we want the sex of the baby to be a surprise!! :) 

So today the cramps are a little more noticeable & when I wipe its a bit more slippery liek when I ovulated =/ !!! My mouth has been getting watery (not nauseas though) & I have a funny metal taste in it & its grossing me out!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Also ladies I made anew thread for us april 12' testers on clomid ..Please feel free to join it!! 

*April 2012 testers + clomid!!! Lets get those BFP ladies!! *


----------



## Jenna_KA

TMI WARNING

Yesterday when I went to the bathroom I noticed in the toilet like a big glob of white CM. But it was a lot thicker than usual. It didn't break in the water like normal CM does. It just sat there in a ball and didn't break or anything at all like it was hard or something. It's kind of hard to explain it. I don't know if it's just extra something that may have been there for a little while? I don't know, sorry this is total TMI I just wasn't sure what it was...?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Do you think it could have been OH's little swimmers ????? I sometimes have that happen like the next day & like you said..it doesn't break in the toilet.. Im also curious to know what that is!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I don't know lol it could have been maybe. It was after like a 2 day break from BDing so maybe that was it. It was weird, I even grabbed some toilet paper and touched it with it and it still didn't break. I tried to google it but haven't found anything yet (gotta love google)


----------



## Beautifullei2

that dang google gets me in trouble & gets my mind wondering!!!! Gotta love it though :D


----------



## Jenna_KA

I forgot to tell you ladies, I had another pregnant dream last night except this time I was pregnant with twins! And my OH told me in the dream that one of them was more developed than the other. Strange lol. That was a first for me, never had a twins dream before. It was kinda fun. These pregnant dreams are bitter sweet. I love/hate them.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Twins?? That would be fun :)


So I'm trying to go to sleep & all of a sudden I get the weirdest feeling from my belly button down to uterus... Then it felt like jerking followed by mild aches... Now my right side where my ovary is feels weird & I can't sleep cause its uncomfortable :( AF needs to hurry & show her face because this wait is making me go.bananas!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

That's really weird. Maybe its a good sign! These "twinges" have me crazy too. Its around my right ovary still, it feels like electricity mixed with mild AF cramps. 10 (almost 9) days until I test if AF doesn't show on the 10th. I feel like I'm PMSing already.


----------



## piya

cream globular cm is sign of pregnancy. beautigullei u might be getting it. i cant check my cm as i and my hubby started again daily bding.. we are daily bdders.. enjoy it lot.. its hard for us to sleep without it.. funny!! he find it hard to have one day break.. so really i need to fight with him to follow SMEP alternate day plan till cd20.. m confused i always get this white cm after bding in morning after lot of watery discharge.. i feel very tired may be its bz work..hot flashes take our most attention now. my vivid dreams stopped now.. very sound sleep..in mins of lying down after bding.. 
so how r u all dear.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Morning ladies!!! Well I didn't get much rest last night considering I was extremely tired :sleep: ! Had to get up & come to work but nothing a little cup of joe can't fix :coffee: ! I feel like if Im coming down with something & the mild cramping mixed with pulling & sharp pains are still there.. its ranging anywhere from my right ovary to the middle where my uterus is... I know its really early to test but yesterday I just had to.. I know I know lol!!! Needless to say it was a BFN which I knew it would be considering its way to early... My body just feels extremely drained out & Im thinking of leaving the work place a bit early to get some sleep. Hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## piya

Beautifullei2 said:


> Morning ladies!!! Well I didn't get much rest last night considering I was extremely tired :sleep: ! Had to get up & come to work but nothing a little cup of joe can't fix :coffee: ! I feel like if Im coming down with something & the mild cramping mixed with pulling & sharp pains are still there.. its ranging anywhere from my right ovary to the middle where my uterus is... I know its really early to test but yesterday I just had to.. I know I know lol!!! Needless to say it was a BFN which I knew it would be considering its way to early... My body just feels extremely drained out & Im thinking of leaving the work place a bit early to get some sleep. Hope you ladies have a great day!

the mild cramping mixed with pulling & sharp pains are still there.. its ranging anywhere from my right ovary to the middle where my uterus is...
wow its how implantation starts... fingers crossed dear..baby dust...........


----------



## Beautifullei2

piya said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!!! Well I didn't get much rest last night considering I was extremely tired :sleep: ! Had to get up & come to work but nothing a little cup of joe can't fix :coffee: ! I feel like if Im coming down with something & the mild cramping mixed with pulling & sharp pains are still there.. its ranging anywhere from my right ovary to the middle where my uterus is... I know its really early to test but yesterday I just had to.. I know I know lol!!! Needless to say it was a BFN which I knew it would be considering its way to early... My body just feels extremely drained out & Im thinking of leaving the work place a bit early to get some sleep. Hope you ladies have a great day!
> 
> the mild cramping mixed with pulling & sharp pains are still there.. its ranging anywhere from my right ovary to the middle where my uterus is...
> wow its how implantation starts... fingers crossed dear..baby dust...........Click to expand...

Hopefully we get our BFP'S :D !!! Im really trying not to get my hopes up cause a part of it feels like AF is coming.. But then again its to early for her =/


----------



## Mishy30

Beautifullei i tested yesterday also lol BFN of course!!!

I have been so tired lately :( i went to the baseball last night and crashed and burned as soon as i got home! Ive only just realised or really my DH did that ive remembered every dream the past couple of days which is kind of weird! My stomache is still feeling unusual and also my boobs are still feeling tingly and my nips are starting to hurt! This 2WW is getting to me ... If im not preg just lt me know because these symptoms are annoying me :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

the suspense is draining!!! I can never remember my dreams but then again I have not had much of any sleep to even partially remember them!! I think I tested so I would stop driving myself crazy but now I just want to do it again lol.. I have to try and wait until next week though =/


----------



## Mishy30

I know! I have another test that keeps constantly taunting me to pee on it! I have to get my DH to hide it from me! I want to test before easter so i can share good news with everybody! I have decided to be optimistic now lol my DH has been suprisingly upbeat and i think the support of your partner makes all the difference and i know if in worst case scenario we get a BFN we can keep trying and trying until we are successful plus ithelps hes there to talk me off any ledges haha 
I wish my body had facebook so it could send me an instant notification "your body has posted on your wall- you have conceived" lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lmao!!! Ohhh Mishy I would love that too!!! hahahahah!!! It wouls makes things easier!!! I have to go home & try to occupy my time so I don't think abut testing.. Luckily my 4 year old has tball practice & by the time I get home DH will be there so he can talk me off the ledge too!!! My little brother comes back from the marines on saturday & too would love to share on easter while the family is over.. come on HCG :D


----------



## Jenna_KA

I just feel like AF is around the corner already. Had some CRAZY dreams all night. Was tired last night but I had a crazy day at work so I'm sure that contributed. I'm just waiting for AF to show now. Grr.


----------



## piya

Jenna_KA said:


> I just feel like AF is around the corner already. Had some CRAZY dreams all night. Was tired last night but I had a crazy day at work so I'm sure that contributed. I'm just waiting for AF to show now. Grr.

i feel same dear.. worried now.. do u have sensitive nips.. my cm is like water mixed with white lotion.. i always get that.. n ad i m still crampin a lot... like af due in 2 days...


----------



## Jenna_KA

No my boobs feel the same. I keep squeezing them hoping they'll be tender or sensitive but they feel normal. I usually get crampy a week before AF so this sounds about right >:[


----------



## Beautifullei2

LADIES LADIES LADIES!!!! AF is not here yet so lets think Positive!!! :D


----------



## Beautifullei2

remember pg symptoms & af are very similar so until the :witch: shows her face lets keep thinking :bfp:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol okay okay!!! I'm trying Haha you're right


----------



## Beautifullei2

:D


----------



## Mishy30

Lmao what would i do without you ladies!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

*emotional warning* lol!!! 
I don't know where I would be without ya'lls support!!! No one understands what im going through other than my DH cause hes there but even then I can't explain to him the different feelings my body is giving me cause he has no clue how they feel... But you wonderful ladies do!!!! Even though we give eachother TMI sometimes I wouldn't have it any other way lol :D Thanks girls!!

FXED for our BFP


----------



## Mishy30

Awww thats so sweet and i whole heartedly second you!!!

I mean i love my friends, family and dh but like Beautifullei said no one knows the struggles and emotions you go through the good news, bad news, symptom spotting, TMI and the questions. Ill always be thankful for you ladies and your help and optimism.

It has made my TTC easier and less heartbreaking!

Big love, baby dust and BFP's for us all!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

TMI alert!! 

The dull cramps are still there and every now and then get a little more intense.. However I keep feeling like Im getting a blob of cm coming out & have to keep checking.. Im having cm that lotiony and at some points been clear..I really wish this tww would hurry and be over!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I've hardly had any CM this cycle, but a lot of CM can be a sign of pregnancy so FX for you, love! Lol I'm emotional today. I think it was a bad idea to watch a baby story this morning. I'm all depressed. Just got to work though and that always helps. Gotta shake these mind monsters! :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

I LOVE those shows but had to stop... My favorite was 1 born every minute & I cried everytime as if i had the baby LOL. So now i know what Yall mean about vivid dreams... After I woke from my nap I realized I had just had a dream about my daughters tball coach coming over and going through my stuff while I sat on the couch LOL. Weird I know!!!


----------



## Mishy30

I love baby shows too i had to stop because my hubby was concerned lol 
So my tummy goes from bubbling to weird pulling twinges, my boobs are starting to ache and my nips are becoming more sensitive. Something new is i have a headache since yesterday and just noticed a rash! I dont know if that is due to the heat or clomid. My cm has been pretty consistant just watery (sorry if tmi)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha I do the same thing!! I get so teary eyed and feel like its my baby lol. I'm almost mad at the mothers on the TV for holding my baby lol! Which is why I don't watch those anymore lol. Sometimes I cave though and catch some. Can't help it they're so precious even when they first come out all slimy. It scares me to death sometimes when I watch the crazy pain these women go through though! I've obviously never gone through it (yet).


----------



## Beautifullei2

In all honesty you forget about the pain you just went through!! My daughter came fast & I had no time for an epideral but Im glad in a sense that I had her all natural.. I would say the worst part of it was when I pushed her head it.. It burned so bad but after that she pretty much slid out haha. You will do great!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I did it again :O It really doesn't help that I work in a doc's office & do UPT's on a regular basis...not to mention I have tests right on my work area... I know its super early but tested anyway..still negative.. ugh hurry up tuesday so I can test....


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol you're still very early, some don't even get a bfp until 17dpo. Hopefully you wont have to wait that long :) I think if I had them at my work I would do the same thing. Luckily I work in LTC so we have no need for them. My coworker also works in the ER and when she was pregnant her and her coworkers would borrow the US machine to take peeks at her baby


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know lol!! I swear that test was talking to me telling me to test so I did lol!! My dull cramps subsided a bit other than pulling pains here & there and its being very sensative down there. However my lower back is killing me.


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm confused.... my test ticker says I test in 7 days but really its 8... next Thursday at 10AM. I even redid it in case I messed up the date but it was right.... hm....


----------



## Jenna_KA

I still have AF cramps and nothing more. Symptomless!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Maybe its off?? Are your cycles 28 days??? mine usually are and occasionally I will be a day or 2 early so I usally count 28 days from the first day of my cycle which would have me due for af on 4/11 so Im gonna try and test around there


----------



## piya

what u all think when i should check.. normally my lp is 17days.. so shall i test 18dpo only.. give me idea.. i dont wana dishearten by negative..


----------



## Jenna_KA

Mine aren't exact every cycle but its around the same time every month (got it the 10th last month so I'm likely to get it 10th this month) so I just put 31 days. But the countdown to testing didn't ask that it just asked the date and time I plan on testing which is 12th at 10AM. I thought maybe my math was off but now I'm just confused.

Piya, if I were you I would wait until you're late that's what I'm doing.


----------



## piya

but i caved in and tested... its bfn... now i will not test and m also starting to take primolut which doc gave me to increase my uterus size


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Piya* I got a BFN to last night!! DH just reasured me it was still to early & to wait it out. Im beginning to think I may be out this month.. My back is still killing me though.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ladies I caved and had to call my fertility doc.. these cramps hurt as if im ovulating all over again, my back hurts, my r boob feels like a millions lbs..(only that one).. my cm is coming out like its no ones business & when i take a pg test its negative.. waiting on them to call back..


----------



## piya

Beautifullei2 said:


> Ladies I caved and had to call my fertility doc.. these cramps hurt as if im ovulating all over again, my back hurts, my r boob feels like a millions lbs..(only that one).. my cm is coming out like its no ones business & when i take a pg test its negative.. waiting on them to call back..

oh dear.. i hope thse cramps gets dull in few hours.. the clomid might be responsible for them... or else it is implantation cramp...
take ample rest...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: good luck.


----------



## Beautifullei2

piya said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I caved and had to call my fertility doc.. these cramps hurt as if im ovulating all over again, my back hurts, my r boob feels like a millions lbs..(only that one).. my cm is coming out like its no ones business & when i take a pg test its negative.. waiting on them to call back..
> 
> oh dear.. i hope thse cramps gets dull in few hours.. the clomid might be responsible for them... or else it is implantation cramp...
> take ample rest...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: good luck.Click to expand...

thanks hun I really hope they stop too.. Its let up a little bit but for about 4 hours it was sooo uncomfortable..it doesnt feel like my regular pms cramps though.. Its hard to explain.. Still waiting on the doc.. they mentioned they may want me to go & have a u/s done


----------



## Jenna_KA

Keep us updated, I hope its good news!


----------



## Beautifullei2

I will!! I hope so too!! Ugh waiting , waiting, waiting!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Finally got a call back... Doc said if i start my period then i need to call to get a saline ultrasound... But once ne to test sat or Sun again


----------



## Jenna_KA

Why a saline ultrasound if you get AF? I don't understand..


----------



## Mishy30

Aww Beautifullei i hope the cramping subsides :( 

I tested yesterday morning and got a BFN! I went and saw my fert doc today and got my 21 day bloods result and he said my progesterone levels were high (12) which indicated that i had ovulated which im so happy about! I think im going to hold out till sat or sun to test again though!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Jenna I'm not sure :/ I'm a mess right now thinking about it. I forsure thought this was it. I'm gonna re-test on Sunday morning. 

Mishy that's great!!!! Hopefully when you re-test you get your BFP


----------



## Jenna_KA

You'd think they'd want you to come in for US if you DONT get AF. Hm... all of these signs do still seem promising though so don't give up yet! Each of them sound like early pregnancy. Maybe its implantation cramps and you'll have your BFP this weekend :) How are you feeling now?

I went and saw hunger games tonight (you were right mishy it was so good!!!) and my cramps got so bad I thought I was getting AF 5 days early. Now I have major back pain that's shooting down my leg and all of this is my sure signs AF is around the corner. But I'm not out yet FX, just not so excited about it this month.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Morning Dolls!!!

Jenna I am actually feeling way better.. About 330 yesterday It seemed to have lightened up a whole lot & today I woke up feeling better (as far a aches go)... I am still getting a pulling type feeling every now and then but nothing thats unbearable.. Oh & my lower back is still killing me lol. Im just glad those crazy pains are gone, It felt like Sperm & egg was having a boxing match in there haha. 

Im not sure what the whole saline US is about but Im guessing because I used to get cycts on my Ovaries that come and go.. I read sometime clomid can irritate them so maybe he wants to check and make sure it didn't do that.. I highly doubt it did because my aches were all on my right side where I O from & that cyst was on my L ovary. Fxed !! How are you all feeling??? Any new symptoms??signs of the witch!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

I'm just waiting for AF to hurry up and show so I can move on to the next cycle. I'm so sure its coming at this point Lol I just want to hurry up and try again. Gail on Ebay did my conception outlook psychic prediction thing and she said June will be my conception month so I'll be more hopeful then. Definitely still giving it my all in the meantime hoping she was wrong. But really not feeling anything but AF this month. FX for all you wonderful ladies!


----------



## Beautifullei2

It's not over yet hun. You getting the witches symptoms?

Past 2 days have been misserable . I'm so hot & feel like I'm running fever & those horrid aches are back :/


----------



## Jenna_KA

Major witches symptoms. It's not "over yet" but I'm preparing for next cycle :) I bought a BBT thermometer today I cant wait for the morning so I can start using it! This will be my first cycle doing temps. 

I hope all this isn't some other health problem. Have you taken your temp? That's horrible :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

I did & no fever! Last night got bad again and had to go to e.r ! Was there for 6 hours & found out that I apparently had a cyst on my left ovary that ruptured (they said the clomid was the cause) & that i have a 2.1 cm follicle on my right side which explains the pain. It was a horrible night & DH & I decided we aren't going to do clomid anymore and just stop trying for a bit. This has been so emotional and I think I'm making it worse by counting & tracking. Hopefully this time off can let me get to feeling better & remember the fun in it. I'll still be poking in to check on you ladies! Good luck girls :)


----------



## piya

Beautifullei2 said:


> I did & no fever! Last night got bad again and had to go to e.r ! Was there for 6 hours & found out that I apparently had a cyst on my left ovary that ruptured (they said the clomid was the cause) & that i have a 2.1 cm follicle on my right side which explains the pain. It was a horrible night & DH & I decided we aren't going to do clomid anymore and just stop trying for a bit. This has been so emotional and I think I'm making it worse by counting & tracking. Hopefully this time off can let me get to feeling better & remember the fun in it. I'll still be poking in to check on you ladies! Good luck girls :)

dear.. m so sorry u have to suffer from painfull cyst ruptures.:hugs:. i was also having cysts.. in aug but they all went away on their own... hope this miracle happens with u too.. and wish u too good luck.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Oh noooo! I'm so sorry :( I'm glad you're okay.. Take a rest for a couple months, let your body rejuvenate and try try again. Just don't forget about us :) Best of luck to you, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hey ladies :) I'm still going to stick around & keep my FXED for all of you wonderful women to get your BFP & keep up with how you all are. 

Hopefully this break with get me a fresh start again because stress is playing against me & DH. Have Yall had any symptoms of a BFP?? Any of you tested early??? 

Have a happy Easter :)


----------



## Jenna_KA

Has anyone else tested any more? I've got like 3 days left, I can hardly wait.


----------



## Mishy30

I tested this morning and got a BFN and today have had really bad back and stomach pains the witch is almost here!!! 

I also got some bad news and am heading back home for a couple of months without the hubby so it looks like were going to be taking a break also! Beautifullei I hope you feel better and im sorry you were in so much pain girl! Hopefully without the stress of TTC you and the hubby might get lucky with an unplanned BFP! Jenna your still in the race and i have my FXd for you and am showering you with lots of baby dust!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Uh oh :( That's two now, wahh.... :cry:
I expect to see you coming by still also and updating me! And especially when you're ready to try again. Wow, you ladies have helped me out so much this last month :) I wish you both SO much luck and I hope this break brings you great things.


----------



## Beautifullei2

*Mishy* Sorry about the bad news hun!! Hopefulyl the break helps you as well!!!

I tested yesterday and was a BFN.. Still no sign of AF but Im sure she will creap up on me somehow!! 

*Jenna * Ill be right here with you rooting you on!! :D Have you tested yet?


----------



## Jenna_KA

No not yet its so tempting! I would if I wasn't afraid of a chemical! Almost there though! Still have lots of AF signs but she hasn't showed yet so I'm not giving up yet. I had a dream last night that she showed :( I hope it doesn't come true. Ive been running to the bathroom every hour thinking shes here but so far so good.


----------



## Mishy30

Thanks for the well wishes dolls!!! I think im going to spend the time away to learn to temp and get healthy!!! Hopefully when i come back things will go our way :)

Beautifullei i hope we keep in touch and you keep us updated on everything and Jenna i still have my everything crossed for you girl!!!

Thankyou ladies for all your support this month! It was quite a ride haha :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Yes we all will!!! So i took a test Sunday & what I thought was Neg, now I'm not so sure. It fell out the trash right now when throwing it out & looks like it could be a faint +... Even DH looked at compared to the one I did Friday & said it looks +... He's gonna go buy one right now so i can take in the a.m. I'm so anxious & pray its BFP!!!


----------



## Mishy30

OMG how exciting!! Beautifullei i hope hope hope you get your BFP!!! and you too Jenna :) Yay go girls!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks Mishy!! Hope you stay in touch!!! I would love to continue to hear everyone's journey & offer any advice or opinions if i can!! This last month has been rocky & so happy to have you all here for it!!! Thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol I think I'm more excited and hopeful for you than I am myself. I cant wait to hear how it goes. AF is due tomorrow for me, hoping she doesn't show although I'm still feeling like shes about to come any minute. We'll see!
Prayers and baby dust for you beautifullei! 
And thank you mishy for all your support :)


----------



## piya

af started my cycle starts again..


----------



## Beautifullei2

Bfn on test this morning! Still no sign of AF! Jenna have you tested


----------



## Jenna_KA

Nope, no need. :( Witch got me. On to next cycle! Feeling more hopeful for these next 2.


----------



## Beautifullei2

*mishy30*.. How are you?????


----------



## piya

Beautifullei2 how r u now.. lots of babydust to u..


----------



## Beautifullei2

piya said:


> Beautifullei2 how r u now.. lots of babydust to u..

Piya- Hey hun I am good, took my 2nd round of clomis this month along with cd3 labs & vag scan! How are you, it looks like our cycle is pretty close as we are both O'ing :)


----------



## piya

yeah, this time i m officially on clomid first time as prescribed by gyno.. I really wish we get BFP's soon........... I got some supplements for my hubby too to increase sperm motility..


----------



## Beautifullei2

piya said:


> yeah, this time i m officially on clomid first time as prescribed by gyno.. I really wish we get BFP's soon........... I got some supplements for my hubby too to increase sperm motility..


I took the clomid on different cd then when I did in april & I didn't have that horrible reaction. I was dreading it but other than the hot flashes it was good. What supplements is he taking. DH count is ranging from 14mill - 21. They said his motility is normal but can't help want to improve it more. We also added preseed but its throwing me off cause Im not sure if I am having alot of cm or its just the preseed.

FXED we get our :bfp: soon!


----------



## piya

he is taking CARNISURE-levocarnitine 
and Q-Gold/ antioxidents,lycopene,zinc,multivits.......
and his motility is increased to 60% from mere 30%... after 20 days dosage.. it did wonder to him..


----------

